# Aragon, a punto de superar a Cataluña en RPC.



## Hermericus (1 Ene 2023)

Madrid, la primera de España, ya la supera en 5.000€.

Solo Madrid y Vascongadas superan la media UE, Vascongadas por escasisimo margen , 400€.


----------



## jota1971 (1 Ene 2023)

En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....


----------



## perrasno (1 Ene 2023)

Me quedo para leer las excusitas de los indepres.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

jota1971 dijo:


> En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....



Madrid lleva siendo capital toda la puta vida y hace años siempre era superada por Cataluña por mucho, y no sólo por Cataluña. De agujero negro nada, simplemente son empresarios que huyen del infierno socialista.


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (2 Ene 2023)

Cuando entenderan la gente que Madrid nunca nunca nunca ha sido la región más rica de España, salvo ahora con las AUTONOSUYAS


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

perrasno dijo:


> Me quedo para leer las excusitas de los indepres.



Echan a patadas a los currantes españoles, perroflautismo, welcome refugee chatarrero, menas, etc. qué esperaban.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Madrid lleva siendo capital toda la puta vida y hace años siempre era superada por Cataluña por mucho, y no sólo por Cataluña. De agujero negro nada, simplemente son empresarios que huyen del infierno socialista.



Vivo en Guarralona y me da la impresión que ser un tío currante y normal está mal visto, como que hay que ser "especialito" (maricón de los pelos pintaos, porrero, moronegro, etc.).


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

Paquirrinbrick dijo:


> Cuando entenderan la gente que Madrid nunca nunca nunca ha sido la región más rica de España, salvo ahora con las AUTONOSUYAS


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (2 Ene 2023)

Paquirrinbrick dijo:


> Cuando entenderan la gente que Madrid nunca nunca nunca ha sido la región más rica de España, salvo ahora con las AUTONOSUYAS



Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. Por cierto, por qué Madrid tiene su propia CA?


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

jota1971 dijo:


> En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....



Si, la estructura demográfica hace mucho.


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Ene 2023)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. Por cierto, por qué Madrid tiene su propia CA?



Porque habia que trocear castilla para que dejara de ser el 60% de españa.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Madrid lleva siendo capital toda la puta vida y hace años siempre era superada por Cataluña por mucho, y no sólo por Cataluña. De agujero negro nada, simplemente son empresarios que huyen del infierno socialista.




Madrid nunca ha tenido el enorme ejercito de funcionarios que tiene ahora, ni hace 40 años había depredado su entorno y otras provincias como ahora, Talavera de la Reina una ruina, Teruel arrasada etc.

Veamos la realidad, provincias exportadoras, perfecto indicador de la "riqueza" de Madrid:


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Porque habia que trocear castilla para que dejara de ser el 60% de españa.



No sé, pero en principio no parece operativo una castilla enorme con capital en Madric, que a la vez sea capital del estado, el resto de castilla habría quedado laminado por el volumen de madrid. Tal vez la opción mejor era haber creado Castilla la Biega y Castilla la Nueva, como toda la bida.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Vivo en Guarralona y me da la impresión que ser un tío currante y normal está mal visto, como que hay que ser "especialito" (maricón de los pelos pintaos, porrero, moronegro, etc.).



Evidentemente no vives en Barcelona, pues es justamente en Madrid donde sucede eso.

*Madrid que además de ser la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquíes y dominicanos y tener la mayor mezquita de España y de Europa,* ya tiene PRECEDENTES de disturbios africanos a tiro limpio y navajazos: recordemos los disturbios de la Copa Africa y los de manteros... los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro de Madrid y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.


La mayor mezquita de España y Europa esta en Madrid.









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com






*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com







*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info




:


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Ni con las amplias ventajas de ser capital (ejercito de funcionarios, aeropuerto pagado por todos, empresas y empleados obligados a ubicarse en Madrid, AVEs, etc) consigue una diferencia apreciable, un magro 4% más :


















*No puede sorprender:*









@Pollepolle


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2023)

Estas fotos resumen perfectamente la situación actual de Barcelona. Las hice yo mismo, hasta los cojones de ver la calle hecha un vertedero. La primera foto es del 20 de diciembre, cuando la bolsa ya llevaba más de una semana allí. La otra la hice la semana pasada. Mañana volveré por allí y haré otra.
Vía Augusta, al lado de la parada de FGC de Tres Torres, zona pija tirando a muy pija. Lleva allí desde hace más de dos semanas:







En resto de la acera tampoco está mucho mejor:







Si pensáis que me lo invento, id hasta allí y comprobadlo. Vía Augusta llegando a Dr. Roux, acera derecha conforme se sale hacia los túneles. Es el punto concreto, pero todo el barrio y lo poco que veo del resto de la ciudad están IGUAL.

Gracias Colau.

Votan esa mierda y después pretenden seguir siendo ricos. Si es que hay que ser GILIPOLLAS...


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Ene 2023)

A mí ni me molesta que Madrid triunfe como la cocacola a mí lo que me jode es que aquí en cat con el brutal potencial que tenemos al nivel blue banana estemos como estamos.
En fin, izquierda y paletismo se han dado la mano y el resultado no podría ser otro.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2023)

hijodepantera dijo:


> A mí ni me molesta que Madrid triunfe como la cocacola a mí lo que me jode es que aquí en cat con el brutal potencial que tenemos al nivel blue banana estemos como estamos.
> En fin, izquierda y paletismo se han dado la mano y el resultado no podría ser otro.



Es que el viejo espíritu emprendedor catalán ha degenerado en dos nuevas formas de vida: el pijifuncivago enchufado en la Generalitat y el perroflauta alérgico a cualquier tipo de esfuerzo. Un viejo espíritu productivo ha engendrado dos descendientes a cual más parásito.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Estas fotos resumen perfectamente la situación actual de Barcelona. Las hice yo mismo, hasta los cojones de ver la calle hecha un vertedero. La primera foto es del 20 de diciembre, cuando la bolsa ya llevaba más de una semana allí. La otra la hice la semana pasada. Mañana volveré por allí y haré otra.
> Vía Augusta, al lado de la parada de FGC de Tres Torres, zona pija tirando a muy pija. Lleva allí desde hace más de dos semanas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313150
> ...




Eso no es nada, en pleno centro de Madrid:


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

hijodepantera dijo:


> A mí ni me molesta que Madrid triunfe como la cocacola a mí lo que me jode es que aquí en cat con el brutal potencial que tenemos al nivel blue banana estemos como estamos.
> En fin, izquierda y paletismo se han dado la mano y el resultado no podría ser otro.




No se donde ves el triunfo de Madrid, de hecho hace el ridículo con todas las ventajas de la capitalidad y le saca un magro 4% a Barcelona y pierde por goleada en exportaciones:


----------



## FatalFary (2 Ene 2023)

jota1971 dijo:


> En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....



Siempre con la misma cantinela. Si Madrid tiene lo que tiene es por los bajos impuestos y las facilidades para montar empresas, porque capital es desde hace siglos y es solo desde hace menos de 50 años cuando ha empezado a absorber empresas que huyen de los infiernos fiscales y gilipolleces regulatorias del resto de comunidades autónomas (sobre todo desde Cataluña a partir del butifarrendum).









De 1955 a 2020: cómo les ha ido a las regiones españolas en las últimas seis décadas


Las regiones españolas han tenido un desarrollo económico y demográfico muy desigual en los últimos 50-60 años.




www.libremercado.com





En PIB total siempre ha estado sensiblemente por debajo de Cataluña hasta 2019 (gracias al butifarrendum):







De hecho en PIB per cápita se ha ido reduciendo la diferencia con la media de España (gracias en mi opinión a la alta inmigración de baja cualificación) y ni siquiera está tan lejos de Aragón:


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que el viejo espíritu emprendedor catalán ha degenerado en dos nuevas formas de vida: el pijifuncivago enchufado en la Generalitat y el perroflauta alérgico a cualquier tipo de esfuerzo. Un viejo espíritu productivo ha engendrado dos descendientes a cual más parásito.



Y no lo entiendo ya que yo pensaba que era por la consanguinidad pero no puede ser ya que la mitad de la población es andaluza.
No sé tíos, yo mismo soy medio andaluz pero ¿y si fuera ese gen el que ha chungado cataluña? Ya que estas mierdas son casi nuevas podría ser una explicación. 
Aúnque luego ves a los payeses que parecen subnormales y vuelves a la hipótesis de que follan entre primos.
Creo que el número de sordomudos podría aclarar esto, buscaré la proporción.


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> No se donde ves el triunfo de Madrid, de hecho hace el ridículo con todas las ventajas de la capitalidad y le saca un magro 4% a Barcelona y pierde por goleada en exportaciones:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313170
> 
> ...



Es que en realidad ni me importa esa gente, a mí me jode lo mío y ver como estamos y como podríamos estar con nuestra posición geográfica y climática y donde estamos y pensar que si el virus paleto izquierdista no nos hubiera afectado estaríamos al nivel luxemburgués. 
Hay cosas como la prostitución regulada o ser cripto friendly que en esta comunidad no nos tendríamos ni que plantear.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Eso no es nada, en pleno centro de Madrid:



Ya, pero seguramente en Madrid lo limpian y al día siguiente ya se puede volver a pasear por la zona. En Barcelona la mierda se acumula durante meses y solo la recogen cuando se acercan elecciones.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Estas fotos resumen perfectamente la situación actual de Barcelona. Las hice yo mismo, hasta los cojones de ver la calle hecha un vertedero. La primera foto es del 20 de diciembre, cuando la bolsa ya llevaba más de una semana allí. La otra la hice la semana pasada. Mañana volveré por allí y haré otra.
> Vía Augusta, al lado de la parada de FGC de Tres Torres, zona pija tirando a muy pija. Lleva allí desde hace más de dos semanas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313150
> ...









Inmobiliaria: - VIDEO: terror OKUPA. PELEAS, trapicheo de drogas, CAGANDO y FOLLANDO en PLENA calle a plena luz del dia en Carabanchel


Se advirtió en este foro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/escalofriante-imagen-cagando-en-la-calle-de-dia-y-en-pleno-centro-de-madrid-vecinos-hartos.1776095/ Peleas, drogas y sexo en la calle en Opañel, Madrid: "Lo que no puede ser es aquí me planto, aquí cago". Los vecinos de...




www.burbuja.info














Sociedad: - Escalofriante imagen. Cagando en la calle de día y en pleno centro de Madrid: vecinos hartos.


(1) Plat Barrio Lavapies on Twitter: "Pensé q lo había visto todo https://t.co/Zuvm0FMkkg" / Twitter Seguimiento en: (17) Mad Max: - Actualización 19/6/22. Video: AFRICANO meando en la calle tras "CAGA en la calle" en centro de Madrid y ( ! VIDEO !)"NARCO-SALA CALLEJERA". | Burbuja.info




www.burbuja.info













Mad Max: - Actualización 18/9/22. Video: AFRICANO meando en la calle tras "CAGA en la calle" en centro de Madrid y ( ! VIDEO !)"NARCO-SALA CALLEJERA".


Las noticias que algunos no quieren que veas por aqui. Graban a una mujer cagando en la calle en Leganés Detectada nueva trifulca callejera, los vecinos denuncian: Vecinos denuncian: mujer CAGANDO en pleno centro. Testimonio de un vecino: "Tirso De Molina 14 está...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Inmobiliaria: - VIDEO: terror OKUPA. PELEAS, trapicheo de drogas, CAGANDO y FOLLANDO en PLENA calle a plena luz del dia en Carabanchel
> 
> 
> Se advirtió en este foro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/escalofriante-imagen-cagando-en-la-calle-de-dia-y-en-pleno-centro-de-madrid-vecinos-hartos.1776095/ Peleas, drogas y sexo en la calle en Opañel, Madrid: "Lo que no puede ser es aquí me planto, aquí cago". Los vecinos de...
> ...



Que sí, que sí, que Madrid está fatal de la muerte (no puedo comprobarlo porque hace años que no voy por allí), pero a mí lo que pase en Madrid ME LA SUDA, yo trabajo en Barcelona y vivo a 40 km, y lo que me jode es que lo pasa EN MI ENTORNO, que lleva años en DECADENCIA y cada día está PEOR.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Es que en realidad ni me importa esa gente, a mí me jode lo mío y ver como estamos y como podríamos estar con nuestra posición geográfica y climática y donde estamos y pensar que si el virus paleto izquierdista no nos hubiera afectado estaríamos al nivel luxemburgués.
> Hay cosas como la prostitución regulada o ser cripto friendly que en esta comunidad no nos tendríamos ni que plantear.




Vaya rollos que explicas todo basado en tus opiniones y sin un sólo dato objetivo: justamente los datos que te muestro, sin ningún trato de favor por ser capital indican que sí se hacen cosas bien.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que Madrid está fatal de la muerte (no puedo comprobarlo porque hace años que no voy por allí), pero a mí lo que pase en Madrid ME LA SUDA, yo trabajo en Barcelona y vivo a 40 km, y lo que me jode es que lo pasa EN MI ENTORNO, que lleva años en DECADENCIA y cada día está PEOR.




Eres muy delicado, una bolsa de basura y cuatro hojas en la calle y te alteras, en Madrid te querría ver con moros y negros cagando en cada esquina del centro.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Eres muy delicado, una bolsa de basura y cuatro hojas en la calle y te alteras, en Madrid te querría ver con moros y negros cagando en cada esquina del centro.



Eso lo puedo ver en Barcelona y en cualquier otra ciudad de Cataluña TODOS los días.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que Madrid está fatal de la muerte (no puedo comprobarlo porque hace años que no voy por allí), pero a mí lo que pase en Madrid ME LA SUDA, yo trabajo en Barcelona y vivo a 40 km, y lo que me jode es que lo pasa EN MI ENTORNO, que lleva años en DECADENCIA y cada día está PEOR.




Eres muy delicado, una bolsa de basura y cuatro hojas en la calle y te alteras, en Madrid te querría ver con moros y negros cagando en cada esquina del centro.

La decadencia de la que hablas no la acreditas con ningún número, yo te he puesto algunos que indican todo lo contrario, os flipais con el "Madrid va como un cohete" (en delincuencia y funcis) y los datos muestran que Barcelona tiene una progresión muy buena y sin chunchullos por capitalidad, casi doblando a Madrid en exportaciones.


----------



## Perrosachez (2 Ene 2023)

Hermericus dijo:


> Madrid, la primera de España, ya la supera en 5.000€.
> 
> Solo Madrid y Vascongadas superan la media UE, Vascongadas por escasisimo margen , 400€.



Catalufa está en la mierda y @Arístides tragando escoria


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ene 2023)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. Por cierto, por qué Madrid tiene su propia CA?



Y Cataluña ???, deberia Lerida y Tarragona formar parte de la CA de Aragon ???, Barcelona y Gerona formar una CA uniprovincial ???.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

FatalFary dijo:


> Siempre con la misma cantinela. Si Madrid tiene lo que tiene es por los bajos impuestos y las facilidades para montar empresas, porque capital es desde hace siglos y es solo desde hace menos de 50 años cuando ha empezado a absorber empresas que huyen de los infiernos fiscales y gilipolleces regulatorias del resto de comunidades autónomas (sobre todo desde Cataluña a partir del butifarrendum).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho Madrid tiene un presupuesto autonómico ridículo e insuficiente para que haya dinero que dad a otras regiones. Y no tiene apenas policía propia y eso es un error cuando los que manejan las FYCSE son enemigos.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Estas fotos resumen perfectamente la situación actual de Barcelona. Las hice yo mismo, hasta los cojones de ver la calle hecha un vertedero. La primera foto es del 20 de diciembre, cuando la bolsa ya llevaba más de una semana allí. La otra la hice la semana pasada. Mañana volveré por allí y haré otra.
> Vía Augusta, al lado de la parada de FGC de Tres Torres, zona pija tirando a muy pija. Lleva allí desde hace más de dos semanas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313150
> ...



La cantidad de ratas que se ven por la ciudad de Barcelona, ya nos indica que la limpieza de sus calles y alcantarillado no es el correcto !!!.

PD- Se gastan el dinero en independentismos, lo paga el bolsillo y la salud de los barceloneses.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso lo puedo ver en Barcelona y en cualquier otra ciudad de Cataluña TODOS los días.



No das ni un dato objetivo de absolutamente nada más allá de una foto de una bolsa de basura correctamente cerrada y una paisaje otoñal en el que se ven hojas caidas que te deben provocar algún tipo de alergia. Ni un dato sobre la supuesta decadencia.

Yo he aportado muchos datos , videos e imágenes que tiene en los enlaces, a ver si eres capaz de poner tan sólo uno por cada uno de los que he puesto yo, que si en Barcelona "los ves cada día" en Madrid se ven cada minuto.

No explicas tampoco por qué hay más residentes europeos en Barcelona que en Madrid (Francia, Alemania, Holanda, Reino Unido, Rusia, Italia) siendo Madrid la capital.

Y para que no se pierda, la realidad del "éxito" de Madrid,: un magro 4% más, si descuentas la terminal de Barajas pagada por todos se desploma esa cifra, y poco más de la mitad de las exportacioens de Barcelona:


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> De hecho Madrid tiene un presupuesto autonómico ridículo e insuficiente para que haya dinero que dad a otras regiones. Y no tiene apenas policía propia y eso es un error cuando los que manejan las FYCSE son enemigos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313193
> ...




Una única provincia que además chupa del presupuesto del estado como ninguna otra (AVEs, terminal de Barajas, ejército de funcis) y lo comparas con CCAA que tiene 4 provincias y hasta 8 provincias como Andalucía.

Por cieto Madrid es la ciudad con más policías por habitante.


----------



## uberales (2 Ene 2023)

jota1971 dijo:


> En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....



Y vuelta a decir la chorrada de la capitalidad. Date un paseo por el globo terráqueo que te va a dar una sorpresa del supuesto efecto capitolino en el mundo.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La cantidad de ratas que se ven por la ciudad de Barcelona, ya nos indica que la limpieza de sus calles y alcantarillado no es el correcto !!!.
> 
> PD- Se gastan el dinero en independentismos, lo paga el bolsillo y la salud de los barceloneses.



Pues es un paraíso comparado con Madrid donde las ratas son un problema archiconocido:


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Una única provincia que además chupa del presupuesto del estado como ninguna otra (AVEs, terminal de Barajas, ejército de funcis) y lo comparas con CCAA que tiene 4 provincias y hasta 8 provincias como Andalucía.
> 
> Por cieto Madrid es la ciudad con más policías por habitante.



El gasto es en gran medida por cabeza y luego puntúa la dispersión poblacional, que en Cataluña no es grande porque la mayor parte de la población está en el área de Barcelona y las otras capitales, mucho más dispersa está en CyL, Galicia o Extremadura. Los mayores gastos son sanidad y educación con enorme diferencia. También Navarra, Cantabria y Asturias son una sola provincia y tienen muchos más recursos per cspita que Madrid, que siempre está infrafinaciada. En cuanto a aeropuertos, en Cataluña hay 4 y el de Barcelona no es menor que el madrileño, las inversiones son bastante comedidas y de hecho Sagrera estará terminada mucho antes que Chamartín. La realidad es que Madrid ha crecido de un modo que nadie esperaba (el "cerebro" urbanístico de Leguina decía en 1983 que estaba en su cenit y con las autonomías iría a menos hasta quedarse en en un pueblo grande), con desequilibrios (no hay generación local de energía, hay mucha industria moderna pero muy poca de la clásica), pero en cualquier caso mucho. Y ha propulsado el crecimiento de Toledo, que industrialmente ha crecido mucho por la huida de Madrid ante los costes del suelo, lo mismo que Guadalajara.


----------



## perrasno (2 Ene 2023)

Lo tengo en el ignore pero a veces me pongo a leerle rabiar al sucnormal de Arístides y veo que sigue con las mismas chorradas de siempre: que si Barajas lo hemos pagado todos los españoles (supongo que el Prat sólo lo pagaron los indepres), que si las exportaciones por provincia (¿quizás tener uno de los mayores puertos de Europa -pagado por todos- vs estar en el interior de una península puede tener algo que ver? ¿que en Madrid predomina el sector servicios y en Cataluña es mayor la industria?) que si la basura y la delincuencia (poniendo noticias de panchitos que se matan entre ellos cuando en Barcelona la especialidad son los ataques a turistas y a autóctonos y Las ramblas es la zona con más carteristas de TODO el planeta). En fin, el floodeo y la escasez neuronal de siempre.


----------



## th3burbu (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Madrid nunca ha tenido el enorme ejercito de funcionarios que tiene ahora, ni hace 40 años había depredado su entorno y otras provincias como ahora, Talavera de la Reina una ruina, Teruel arrasada etc.
> 
> Veamos la realidad, provincias exportadoras, perfecto indicador de la "riqueza" de Madrid:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313131



Logicamente, el puerto de Barcelona ha absorvido toda la exportación del Mediterráneo, jodiendo a los puertos valencianos.

Que Madrid esté segunda sin puerto... Eso si que es merito.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

uberales dijo:


> Y vuelta a decir la chorrada de la capitalidad. Date un paseo por el globo terráqueo que te va a dar una sorpresa del supuesto efecto capitolino en el mundo.



La gente confunde capitalidad con centralismo y con centralidad. La posición central de Madrid es muy importante para explicar su éxito. Si no existiera Madrid las vías férreas y autopistas pasarían también por un nudo cercano. Ya lo hacían las vías romanas , que tenían un nodo en Titulcia. Y ya me dirás cómo conectas de forma óptima los polos demográficos del N y NO con los del S y SE sin un nodo central que por orografia estaría cerca de Madrid en todo caso (Teruel y la parte montañosa de Cuenca son impracticables para el ferrocarril, de Zaragoza a Lisboa y a Córdoba/Sevilla/Málaga la unica manera lógica de ir es como se va ahora, las lineas rectas entre Santiago y Valencia o entre Bilbao y Malaga pasan por madrid tambien).


----------



## perrasno (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> La gente confunde capitalidad con centralismo y con centralidad. La posición central de Madrid es muy importante para explicar su éxito. Si no existiera Madrid las vías férreas y autopistas pasarían también por un nudo cercano. Ya lo hacían las vías romanas , que tenían un nodo en Titulcia. Y ya me dirás cómo conectas de forma óptima los polos demográficos del N y NO con los del S y SE sin un modo central que por orografia estaría cerca de Madrid en todo caso (Teruel y la parte montañosa de Cuenca sin imposibles para el ferrocarril, de Zaragoza a Lisboa y a Córdoba la ubica manera lógica de ir es como se va ahora).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313217



Me acabo de enterar que en la CAM hay un municipio llamado aún a día de hoy Titulcia  . Pero lo mejor es que hasta el XIX se llamó Bayona de Tajuña y le cambió el topónimo Fernando VII.


----------



## midelburgo (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Evidentemente no vives en Barcelona, pues es justamente en Madrid donde sucede eso.
> 
> *Madrid que además de ser la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquíes y dominicanos y tener la mayor mezquita de España y de Europa,* ya tiene PRECEDENTES de disturbios africanos a tiro limpio y navajazos: recordemos los disturbios de la Copa Africa y los de manteros... los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro de Madrid y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero Madriz al menos no tiene al futuro sultanato de Marsella pegado a ella. En cualquier momento se anexiónan Qatarunya.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Ene 2023)

Paquirrinbrick dijo:


> Cuando entenderan la gente que Madrid nunca nunca nunca ha sido la región más rica de España, salvo ahora con las AUTONOSUYAS



y ni siquiera, llevamos con las autonomías desde el 78 y Madrid no ha superado a Cataluña hasta hace 10 años aproximadamente.

con que coincide 10 años en Cataluña? que ha empezado a pasar allí? mmmm no sé...


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ene 2023)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> y ni siquiera, llevamos con las autonomías desde el 78 y Madrid no ha superado a Cataluña hasta hace 10 años aproximadamente.
> 
> con que coincide 10 años en Cataluña? que ha empezado a pasar allí? mmmm no sé...



Sera que el independentismo catalan no crea riqueza, la destruye, en las Vascongadas el terrorismo hizo lo mismo, destruyo sus fuentes de financiacion, pero los tractorianos catañordos, llevan su traicion a un nivel superior.







PD- La guerra contra el terrorismo se gana embargandoles todos sus bienes, juzgandolos y condenandolos a penas maximas, en todas las sociedades se aparta, se saca de las calles a los delincuentes, asesinos y terroristas.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sera que el independentismo catalan no crea riqueza, la destruye, en las Vascongadas el terrorismo hizo lo mismo, destruyo sus fuentes de financiacion, pero los tractorianos catañordos, llevan su traicion a un nivel superior.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313235
> 
> ...



pues va a ser eso si, creo que desde el intento de sedición se fueron muchas empresas de Cataluña no?


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Vaya rollos que explicas todo basado en tus opiniones y sin un sólo dato objetivo: justamente los datos que te muestro, sin ningún trato de favor por ser capital indican que sí se hacen cosas bien.



Nacionalista y de izquierdas eh amigo?
Acierto?


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ene 2023)

Pero que mania os ha dado con Aragon, si tan mal estamos dejadnos que nos lamamos nuestras propias heridas en silencio si es lo que pensais
No sera envidia y desconocimento?
Os recomiendo que ademas de informaros por algun articulillo, por supuesto sin fuentes, abrais los ojos
De entrada Aragon dista mucho de ser Corea del Norte, aqui la gente puede irse a otros "paraisos" cuando quiera, sin embargo aqui no paran de llegar empresas y articularse nuevos proyectos
Que no estamos apelotonados te lo compro, pero me encanta y en parte esa es tambien la fuente de su riqueza y progreso
Espero criticas


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

midelburgo dijo:


> Ya, pero Madriz al menos no tiene al futuro sultanato de Marsella pegado a ella. En cualquier momento se anexiónan Qatarunya.



Pues a este paso va a ser Madrid, que tiene la mezquita más grande de Europa:









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Recordemos que Madrid a pesar del trato de favor por capitalidad sólo sobrepasa a Barcelona en un magro 4%, descontando el PIB de Barajas ya se desploma muy por debajo de Barcelona que además casi la dobra en exportaciones:


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Madrid gana en otras cosas:

*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com







*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info




:


----------



## Flures911 (2 Ene 2023)

En nada Teruel supera a Cataluña.


----------



## uberales (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Recordemos que Madrid a pesar del trato de favor por capitalidad sólo sobrepasa a Barcelona en un magro 4%, descontando el PIB de Barajas ya se desploma muy por debajo de Barcelona que además casi la dobra en exportaciones:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313357
> 
> ...



Que el efecto capitalidad es una chorrada como un campano. Es solo el argumento de progres e indepes para crear un enemigo contra el cual luchar. Pero también sirve para ver cuanto retrasado mental se cree la propaganda de partido, como es tu caso.


----------



## Cénit (2 Ene 2023)

Pues en este hilo no se dice nada malo de Aragón, que no es poco.
Es un thread Madrid vs Barna.
Los primeros que tienen que valorarse más son los propios aragoneses.
Llevo décadas viendo y oyendo cómo se desprecia al y a lo aragonés y jamás he visto una reacción contundente frente a ello


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (2 Ene 2023)

Aragón es política fricción


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Ene 2023)

jota1971 dijo:


> En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....



Y Caspaluña hace años que vive del FLA con una deuda monstruosa de 90.000 millones de euros que pagamos todos los Españoles, también vive de empezar la etapa Demoncrática con un PIB muy superior a otras comunidades autónomas grácias a su industrialización de su herencia Franquista.


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

Madrid está sobrevalorada en este foro. Es un pozo de mugre, putrefacción, postureo, satanismo, multiculturalismo, navajismo, carterismo, delincuencia y mariconeo tan profundo e infecto como Barcelona. El alcalde enanito gno-homo ese que tienen es también un desastre proagenda 2030.


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

Cénit dijo:


> Pues en este hilo no se dice nada malo de Aragón, que no es poco.
> Es un thread Madrid vs Barna.
> Los primeros que tienen que valorarse más son los propios aragoneses.
> Llevo décadas viendo y oyendo cómo se desprecia al y a lo aragonés y jamás he visto una reacción contundente frente a ello



Aragón no existe realmente. Está Zaragoza, arriba un poco los Pirineos y alrededor de ambos el vacío. Aragón es Zaragón. El resto de Aragón que no es Zaragoza debe de tener una densidad de población similar a la de Mauritania, y la más baja de Europa de lejos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Aragón no existe realmente. Está Zaragoza, arriba un poco los Pirineos y alrededor de ambos el vacío. Aragón es Zaragón. El resto de Aragón que no es Zaragoza debe de tener una densidad de población similar a la de Mauritania, y la más baja de Europa de lejos.



Sea como fuere, los maños son gente cojonuda.


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sea como fuere, los maños son gente cojonuda.



Te lo desmiento, somos malísimos. Y las mujeres, las más lorealistas y las que más ponen cara de oler mierda. Esto es un pueblo grande lleno de cotillas, funcivagos/ funcicharos, viejos langostas y moronegros, panchitos y rumanos. La gente joven y válida autóctona se han ido todos.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Madrid nunca ha tenido el enorme ejercito de funcionarios que tiene ahora, ni hace 40 años había depredado su entorno y otras provincias como ahora, Talavera de la Reina una ruina, Teruel arrasada etc.
> 
> Veamos la realidad, provincias exportadoras, perfecto indicador de la "riqueza" de Madrid:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313131



Cataluña vende a Aragón prácticamente lo mismo que vende a Francia, vamos que tiene desde tiempos inmemoriales del textil el mercado español cautivo por la oligarquía burguesa catalana. 









Cataluña vende a Aragón lo mismo que exporta a Francia


El mercado español es clave para la venta de bienes y servicios, destino de 38.861 millones frente a los 40.289 millones vendidoa a nivel internacional




www.google.com





Y si fuera cuestión de funcionarios... 

Teruel y Cáceres serían las provincias más pujantes de España. Las majaderías déjalas para la TV3, Londres, París y muchas de las capitales de Europa evidentemente tienen muchos funcionarios. 

Según la Encuesta de Población Activa (EPA), en España hay aproximadamente 3,150 millones de trabajadores del sector público, lo que supone que casi uno de cada cinco (en concreto, el 19,41%) asalariados está ocupado en alguna administración pública. Madrid, con 470.000, y Barcelona, con 303.000, son lógicamente las provincias que cuentan con más empleados públicos residentes. Sin embargo, si se tiene en cuenta la proporción de funcionarios sobre el total de asalariados, ambas están entre las que menos. Las que más tienen son Cáceres y Teruel, con más de un 30%.

Pero Cáceres y Teruel no son excepción. De hecho, las dos ciudades autónomas, Ceuta y Melilla, superan con creces los datos de ambas, ya que tienen a prácticamente la mitad de sus asalariados trabajando en alguna administración pública.


Al margen de las ciudades autónomas, otras 12 provincias españolas, casi todas del interior, tienen a más de una cuarta parte de sus asalariados ocupados en alguna administración pública. Salamanca (con un 28,7%), Jaén (28,1%) y Ciudad Real (27,98%) completan los cinco primeros puestos. Hay que resaltar que ninguna de las cinco provincias con mayor proporción de empleados públicos alberga la capital de sus respectivas comunidades autónomas.









Así es el mapa del empleo público: en 14 provincias más del 25% de los asalariados son funcionarios


Según la Encuesta de Población Activa (EPA), en España hay aproximadamente 3,150 millones de trabajadores del sector público, lo que supone que casi uno de cada cinco (en concreto, el 19,41%) asalariados está ocupado en alguna administración pública. Madrid, con 470.000, y Barcelona, con...



www.google.com





A mí tus rollos del "y tú más" me lo paso por los huevos, yo vivo en un pueblo donde los pocos moros que hay trabajan y están integrados y bien controlados, tú vives en un estercolero multiculti donde es raro ver un autóctono por el centro, disfruta deglutiendo tu mierda con orgullo y satisfacción


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Aragón no existe realmente. Está Zaragoza, arriba un poco los Pirineos y alrededor de ambos el vacío. Aragón es Zaragón. El resto de Aragón que no es Zaragoza debe de tener una densidad de población similar a la de Mauritania, y la más baja de Europa de lejos.



Bueno, está Laponia y sitios así, pero si no contamos Escandinavia seguramente sí.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Cataluña vende a Aragón prácticamente lo mismo que vende a Francia, vamos que tiene desde tiempos inmemoriales del textil el mercado español cautivo por la oligarquía burguesa catalana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte de que hay trampa, en Cataluña hay mucha más subcontratación al sector privado de modo que empleos que en otras regiones son sector público allí son "privados". Al final el gasto público es para pagar nóminas en una elevada proporción y la Generalitat tiene un presupuesto per capita muy superior al madrileño.


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> *Madrid que además de ser la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquíes y dominicanos y tener la mayor mezquita de España y de Europa*
> :



La mezquita más grande de Europa no está en Madrid, infórmate mejor antes de balbucear.

Y aunque estuviera, eso no cambia que en Cataluña haya más moros que en Madrid región.


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

En lo que Madrid gana a Barcelona claramente, y no solo a Barcelona, sino a prácticamente todas las ciudades de Europa es en vida nocturna juvenil y en alegría fiestera, en ambiente callejero delicioso. Es un lugar mucho más agradable y divertido para vivir si eres joven y estudiante, por ejemplo.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Un magro 4%, se descuenta el aeropuerto de Barajas y se desploma, se descuenta además al ejército de funcis y al abismo.

Cifra ridícula de exportaciones demostrando que Madrid es una economía que vive de las terracitas, su ejército de funcis y de las empresas con actividad en otro lugar pero sede tributaria en Madrid para chunchullear y de depredar ciudades como Talavera y Teruel :


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Vázquez de Coronado dijo:


> La mezquita más grande de Europa no está en Madrid, infórmate mejor antes de balbucear.
> 
> Y aunque estuviera, eso no cambia que en Cataluña haya más moros que en Madrid región.



La mezquita más grande es la la M30, que de momento sigue en Madrid, infórmate tú antes de rebuznar, joder negando la realidad contrastada con datos:









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com





Madrid es la ciudad de la península con más marroquíes, esa mezquita no está ahí por casualidad, y hay disturbios en pleno centro a tiro limpio, ni en Ceuta pasa eso.

Madrid es mono provincial y están todos los moros apelotonados, no se qué comparas con una CA con 4 provincias mucho más extensa.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Aparte de que hay trampa, en Cataluña hay mucha más subcontratación al sector privado de modo que empleos que en otras regiones son sector público allí son "privados". Al final el gasto público es para pagar nóminas en una elevada proporción y la Generalitat tiene un presupuesto per capita muy superior al madrileño.



Así es, y eso sin contar las otras trampas que hace el INE de Pedro Sánchez con los datos cocinados a favor de sus socios y que enmascaran la realidad vergonzosamente. Pero déjalos, ahí los tienes, viviendo en un lodazal de mierda y echándose los zurullos unos a otros mientras defienden a sus verdugos como el Azarías y la Régula en Los Santos Inocentes, son auténtico lumpen tironucable sin dignidad ni principios.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> En lo que Madrid gana a Barcelona claramente, y no solo a Barcelona, sino a prácticamente todas las ciudades de Europa es en vida nocturna juvenil y en alegría fiestera, en ambiente callejero delicioso. Es un lugar mucho más agradable y divertido para vivir si eres joven y estudiante, por ejemplo.



Lo dudo, Barcelona dobla en turistas a Madrid y además tiene más residentes que Madrid sin ser capital y por tanto sin embajadas de las siguientes nacionalidades: Alemania, Francia, Holanda, Reino Unido, Italia, Rusia.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Así es, y eso sin contar las otras trampas que hace el INE de Pedro Sánchez con los datos cocinados a favor de sus socios y que enmascaran la realidad vergonzosamente. Pero déjalos, ahí los tienes, viviendo en un lodazal de mierda y echándose los zurullos unos a otros mientras defienden a sus verdugos como el Azarías y la Régula en Los Santos Inocentes, son auténtico lumpen tironucable sin dignidad ni principios.



Joder como cuesta digerir la realidad, y es que Madrid no produce una mierda.

Es Madrid la que a pesar de las trampas estadísticas de tener sedes de empresas que en realidad tienen la actividad en otros lugares muy alejados.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Cataluña vende a Aragón prácticamente lo mismo que vende a Francia, vamos que tiene desde tiempos inmemoriales del textil el mercado español cautivo por la oligarquía burguesa catalana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mira que eres subnormal, rebuznas algo y pretendes que se de como bueno.

Veamos donde está el estercolero :

*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com







*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info




:


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

BOooOM!! NOCHEVIEJA BRUTAL DE REYERTAS Y PALIZAS EN MADRID!!


son reyertas sanas. MI VOTO A VOX Así debería ser.




www.burbuja.info










Mad Max: - 4 HERIDOS GRAVES + 3 ASESINATOS en menos de 1 semana: Navidades SANGRIENTAS en Madrid. Ataques a MACHETE, NAVAJA y de MENAS en pleno Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/telenoticias-2/Detenido-un-joven-por-el-apunalamiento-de-otro-en-Entrevias-2-2518268187--20221226093806.html




www.burbuja.info





*Son ya 5 heridos graves y 4 asesinatos, dos días de 2023 y Madrid ya tiene su primer asesinado y su primer herido grave, disfruta de la libertad de Ayuso.*


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Cataluña vende a Aragón prácticamente lo mismo que vende a Francia, vamos que tiene desde tiempos inmemoriales del textil el mercado español cautivo por la oligarquía burguesa catalana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crancovia dijo:


> Cataluña vende a Aragón prácticamente lo mismo que vende a Francia, vamos que tiene desde tiempos inmemoriales del textil el mercado español cautivo por la oligarquía burguesa catalana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crancovia dijo:


> Así es, y eso sin contar las otras trampas que hace el INE de Pedro Sánchez con los datos cocinados a favor de sus socios y que enmascaran la realidad vergonzosamente. Pero déjalos, ahí los tienes, viviendo en un lodazal de mierda y echándose los zurullos unos a otros mientras defienden a sus verdugos como el Azarías y la Régula en Los Santos Inocentes, son auténtico lumpen tironucable sin dignidad ni principios.



Joder como cuesta digerir la realidad, y es que Madrid no produce una mierda.

Es Madrid la que a pesar de las trampas estadísticas de tener sedes de empresas que en realidad tienen la actividad en otros lugares muy alejados.

J*oder este tio es retrasado...pone porcentajes de funcionarios en la España vaciada donce esfos suponen jsutamente una parte relevante de la población por ser los únicos que no tienen que hacer el petate. Veamos, cerca de 500.000 funcis mayoritariamente de la administración central pagados por todos, todo ello en una CA mono provincial.

La ciudad con más funcis por goleada aunque el sucnor este lo intente esconder con porcentajes:

.*


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Cataluña vende a Aragón prácticamente lo mismo que vende a Francia, vamos que tiene desde tiempos inmemoriales del textil el mercado español cautivo por la oligarquía burguesa catalana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este tio es definitivamente subnormal y le gusta auto-ownearse.

Claro matao, porque además de los de fuera los de dentro también quieren buenos productos, no van a comprar funcionarios. terracitas y MENAs madrileños, que eso no sirve para nada.

Se llama "ecomomia productiva no parasitaria", mientras que Madrid ha dejado arrasado a Aragón succionando sus recursos otros venden y dan productos de valor a cambio del dinero, como aprecian también fuera del país:


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Joder como cuesta digerir la realidad, y es que Madrid no produce una mierda.
> 
> Es Madrid la que a pesar de las trampas estadísticas de tener sedes de empresas que en realidad tienen la actividad en otros lugares muy alejados.
> 
> ...



Madrid doble de población que Barcelona, de nada, subnormal.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Madrid doble de población que Barcelona, de nada, subnormal.



Las provincias tienen un número semejante de habitantes.

Madrid es una única provincia, en Cataluña son 4 provincias.

Madrid es la ciudad con más funcis de la Administración central, porque dejar algún ministerio o alguna agencia pública en Talavera o Teruel sería demasiado equitativo y a falta de industria bueno es arrasar con todo y que se jodan..y a pesar de eso un magro 4% más.


De nada retrasado.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> La mezquita más grande es la la M30, que de momento sigue en Madrid, infórmate tú antes de rebuznar, joder negando la realidad contrastada con datos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientes una vez más, según la Unión de Comunidades Islámicas de España Barcelona tiene 354.000 musulmanes y Madrid 299.000 teniendo Madrid el doble de población que Barcelona, y en cuanto a Mezquitas es mucho peor tener cientos de mezquitas en zulos y garajes predicando el salafismo sin control como tiene Barcelona, que tenerlos bien controlados en una gran mezquita como pasa en Mandril.
Eres gilipollas hasta para no entender una cosa tan simple.




población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Mientes una vez más, según la Unión de Comunidades Islámicas de España Barcelona tiene 354.000 musulmanes y Madrid 299.000 teniendo Madrid el doble de población que Barcelona, y en cuanto a Mezquitas es mucho peor tener cientos de mezquitas en zulos y garajes predicando el salafismo sin control como tiene Barcelona, que tenerlos bien controlados en una gran mezquita como pasa en Mandril.
> Eres gilipollas hasta para no entender una cosa tan simple.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou... por la Comunidad Islámica de Patraix – UCIDE



Mientes tu mongolo, como te gusta auto-ownearte.

La ciudad de Madrid tiene más marroquíes que Barcelona, están lso daros del censo en los enlaces que he puesto subnormal.

Recurres a datos provinciales para intentar escapar pringao: qué tendrá que ver que en Vic a 100 Kms de Barcelona haya x moros pringao, mientras que en Madrid todos apelotonados además de que en Madrid hay mas marroquíes que en Barcelona.

La mezquita de la M30 no está en Madrid por casualidad.


----------



## Felson (2 Ene 2023)

Casi es como uno de juego de tronos o el señor de los anillos; Aragon (también podría ser Áragon), pero nunca Aragón, que eso solo es una provincia de España o uno de los reinos que la iniciaron hace milenios. En cualquier caso, señor de anillos, juego de tronos o de troníos... folclóricas y folclóricos mediante.
Nota: se puede pronunciar, Aragon, Áragon o Aragón. La más difícil, para nosotros, es la primera. En el señor de los anillos, eligieron la segunda, aunque le metieran una "erre" entre medias, para disimular, pero fonéticamente.... pues eso... en el señor de los anillos, Agaronr, pronunciado como en el segundo caso, para hacerlo menos evidente.
Edit (nota): por cierto, la mezquita, iglesia o sinagoga más grande es todo lugar de culto donde lo practiques o te dejen practicarlo. París, por ejemplo, en donde se cortan vías públicas para que los fieles, no me acuerdo de qué religión, puedan agacharse ante su dios mientras enseñan el culo al resto del mundo. Las otras, igual, pero sin tanta evidencia.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Las provincias tienen un número semejante de habitantes.
> 
> Madrid es una única provincia, en Cataluña son 4 provincias.
> 
> ...



Que 4 provincias dices que tiene la provincia de Barcelona?


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Mientes tu mongolo, como te gusta auto-ownearte.
> 
> La ciudad de Madrid tiene más marroquíes que Barcelona, están lso daros del censo en los enlaces que he puesto subnormal.
> 
> ...



 Datos de la UCIDE, Unidad de Comunidades Islámicas de España, Barcelona 354mil, Madrid 299mil,Madrid doble de población que Barcelona. Todos ellos rezando en pequeños zulos y garajes sin control, pero eh! Que vives en un paraíso. Gilipollas.


población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Que 4 provincias dices que tiene la provincia de Barcelona?



Podrías disimular el retraso un poco y de jar de auto-ownearte: es muy relevante porque los funcis de la CA en Madrid administran UNA provincia y los funcis de la CA en Cataluña Administran CUATRO.

Es decir, de los 500k funcis una cantidad pequeña de funcis de la CA, un ejército de funcis de las administración central pagados por todos.

Madrid gana por goleada, además de tener una buena red de metro para que los de la periferia se muevan bien :


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Datos de la UCIDE, Unidad de Comunidades Islámicas de España, Barcelona 354mil, Madrid 299mil,Madrid doble de población que Barcelona. Todos ellos rezando en pequeños zulos y garajes sin control, pero eh! Que vives en un paraíso. Gilipollas.



Pedazo de fuente, veamos:

- Madrid 23k.

- Barcelona 15k.

Gana Madrid por goleada, también en dominicanos.

Barcelona gana en alemanes, franceses, holandeses, italianos, rusos, británicos...







*Es normal, tienen la mezquita más grande de Europa cerca:









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com




*


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Un magro 4%, se descuenta el aeropuerto de Barajas y se desploma, se descuenta además al ejército de funcis y al abismo.

Cifra ridícula de exportaciones demostrando que Madrid es una economía que vive de las terracitas, su ejército de funcis y de las empresas con actividad en otro lugar pero sede tributaria en Madrid para chunchullear y de depredar ciudades como Talavera y Teruel :


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Datos de la UCIDE, Unidad de Comunidades Islámicas de España, Barcelona 354mil, Madrid 299mil,Madrid doble de población que Barcelona. Todos ellos rezando en pequeños zulos y garajes sin control, pero eh! Que vives en un paraíso. Gilipollas.
> 
> 
> población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google



Es


Crancovia dijo:


> Datos de la UCIDE, Unidad de Comunidades Islámicas de España, Barcelona 354mil, Madrid 299mil,Madrid doble de población que Barcelona. Todos ellos rezando en pequeños zulos y garajes sin control, pero eh! Que vives en un paraíso. Gilipollas.
> 
> 
> población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google



Bueno, eso es poruqe Barcelona no absorbió municipios de la periferia y sus moros están en Badalona y Hospitalet. Sólo tienen que cruzar una calle y están en la capital, pero formalmente no viven en ella.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Mientes tu mongolo, como te gusta auto-ownearte.
> 
> La ciudad de Madrid tiene más marroquíes que Barcelona, están lso daros del censo en los enlaces que he puesto subnormal.
> 
> ...



 apelotonaoh los tenéis en Barcelona entre cuatro cerros imbécil. La madre que me parió, un gilipollas de Barcelona acusando a Mandril del olor a cuerazo, hay que ser idiota no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Es
> 
> Bueno, eso es poruqe Barcelona no absorbió municipios de la periferia y sus moros están en Badalona y Hospitalet. Sólo tienen que cruzar una calle y están en la capital, pero formalmente no viven en ella.



Getafe, Fuenlabrada., y un largo etc.

La mezquita de la M30, la mayor de Europa y España no está en Madrid por casualidad.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Un magro 4%, se descuenta el aeropuerto de Barajas y se desploma, se descuenta además al ejército de funcis y al abismo.
> 
> Cifra ridícula de exportaciones demostrando que Madrid es una economía que vive de las terracitas, su ejército de funcis y de las empresas con actividad en otro lugar pero sede tributaria en Madrid para chunchullear y de depredar ciudades como Talavera y Teruel :
> 
> ...



Mandril depreda a los grandes hubs de Teruel y Talavera


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> apelotonaoh los tenéis en Barcelona entre cuatro cerros imbécil. La madre que me parió, un gilipollas de Barcelona acusando a Mandril *del olor a cuerazo,* hay que ser idiota no, lo siguiente.



Hombre, ante las cifras objetivas que demuestran que Madrid tiene más marroquies, hablas de olor a cuero.

No lo superes, iguálamelo:







*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com






*








Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com




*
En pleno centro:


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Es
> 
> Bueno, eso es poruqe Barcelona no absorbió municipios de la periferia y sus moros están en Badalona y Hospitalet. Sólo tienen que cruzar una calle y están en la capital, pero formalmente no viven en ella.



Lo del centro de Barcelona no lo he visto en ninguna ciudad de España ni de Europa, es el puto Marrakesh, te cuesta ver un autóctono, pero nada, deja que el imbécil se siga haciendo sus pajas mentales.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Lo del centro de Barcelona no lo he visto en ninguna ciudad de España ni de Europa, es el puto Marrakesh, te cuesta ver un autóctono, pero nada, deja que el imbécil se siga haciendo sus pajas mentales.




Por eso Barcelona tiene más residentes alemanes, holandeses, británicos, rusos, italianos etc...y menos marroquíes que Madrid:

*Tener la mayor mezquita de Europa (la de la M30) no les basta:*






Se advirtió en este foro, otro video de rezo moruno en pleno centro de Madrid:


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Lo del centro de Barcelona no lo he visto en ninguna ciudad de España ni de Europa, es el puto Marrakesh, te cuesta ver un autóctono, pero nada, deja que el imbécil se siga haciendo sus pajas mentales.



A saber si además no los hay sin censar. Barcelona estaba llena de moros ya hace más de 20 años. Claro, muchos de sus hijos ya veinteañeros son "catalanes" de pura cepa. Nacionalidad no es lo mismo que lugar de nacimiento de uno o de sus padres.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

*Esto no pasa ni en Marsella, MENA asalta centro policial de alta seguridad y se lleva varias pistolas:*









Un menor se cuela en el centro policial más seguro y vigilado de España y roba dos pistolas


El joven, que ya ha sido detenido, saltó el muro que rodea el recinto sin que se activaran las alarmas




elpais.com


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Hombre, ante las cifras objetivas que demuestran que Madrid tiene más marroquies, hablas de olor a cuero.
> 
> No lo superes, iguálamelo:
> 
> ...



Unidad de Comunidades Islámicas de España, Barcelona 354mil, Mandril 299mil con el doble de población, nada más quicir. Y en cuanto a lo de Mezquitas ya es de traca, comparar con tener a los moros rezando en una gran mezquita controlada que tenerlos es mil zulos y garajes predicando el salafismo radical, tu mismo te dejas en ridículo, gañán. 



población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Madrid nunca ha tenido el enorme ejercito de funcionarios que tiene ahora, ni hace 40 años había depredado su entorno y otras provincias como ahora, Talavera de la Reina una ruina, Teruel arrasada etc.
> 
> Veamos la realidad, provincias exportadoras, perfecto indicador de la "riqueza" de Madrid:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313131



Exactamente al revés: todo el crecimiento de Segovia, Guadalajara y Toledo (su PIB ha crecido muchísimo en los últimos 40 años) se debe a la expansión económica de Madrid.

Nadie, ni autonomías ni ayuntamientos, tenía el número de funcionarios que hay ahora. Más del 60% del gasto público lo gestionan ayuntamientos y autonomías, no el gobierno central.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> A saber si además no los hay sin censar. Barcelona estaba llena de moros ya hace más de 20 años. Claro, muchos de sus hijos ya veinteañeros son "catalanes" de pura cepa. Nacionalidad no es lo mismo que lugar de nacimiento de uno o de sus padres.



Madrid estaba llena de motros desde época de Franco, nacionalizados a través del servicio militar.

Por eso la mayor mezquita de España está en Madrid , hay que atenderlos.

En Barcelona no hay moros nacionalizados.

El dato de marroquíes os ha owneado pro enésima vez.









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Exactamente al revés: todo el crecimiento de Segovia, Guadalajara y Toledo (su PIB ha crecido muchísimo en los últimos 40 años) se debe a la expansión económica de Madrid.



Ciudades a distancia asumible para ser dormitorios, vaya chorrada.

El concepto de "España vaciada" te es ajeno veo.


----------



## Castellano (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Un magro 4%, se descuenta el aeropuerto de Barajas y se desploma, se descuenta además al ejército de funcis y al abismo.
> 
> Cifra ridícula de exportaciones demostrando que Madrid es una economía que vive de las terracitas, su ejército de funcis y de *las empresas con actividad en otro lugar *pero sede tributaria en Madrid para chunchullear y de depredar ciudades como Talavera y Teruel :
> 
> ...



Yo siempre pongo el ejemplo de Renault España, dos factorías en Valladolid (entre ellas la factoría de motores más grande de Europa), otra en Palencia y otra en Sevilla, pero sede social en Madrid (cuando estuvo en Valladolid hasta hace 40 años)

Y como esa, otras decenas de grandes empresas que producen exclusivamente en otras comunidades pero tienen la sede social allí.

Aunque de vez en cuando te llevas agradables sorpresas como con Michelin, que se va de Madrid (donde no produce) a una ciudad (Valladolid) donde tiene una de las factorías más grandes, y además más cerca de sus otros tres centros de producción (Aranda, Vitoria y Lasarte)









Michelin sitúa en Valladolid su centro de decisión para España y Portugal


Michelin España y Portugal reafirma su compromiso con Valladolid y Castilla y León. La firma de neumáticos ha trasladado su sede social de la localidad madrileña de Tres Cantos hasta la ciudad del Pisuerga, con los que sitúa su centro de mando, con la directora general Paz Rovina, a la cabeza...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Unidad de Comunidades Islámicas de España, Barcelona 354mil, Mandril 299mil con el doble de población, nada más quicir. Y en cuanto a lo de Mezquitas ya es de traca, comparar con tener a los moros rezando en una gran mezquita controlada que tenerlos es mil zulos y garajes predicando el salafismo radical, tu mismo te dejas en ridículo, gañán.
> 
> 
> 
> población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google




Hombre, es evidente que eres medio moro, pregunta a tu madre, debido a tanto moro que hay en Madrid, pero dar credibilidad a una asociación de moros es demasiado hasta para un moro como tú.

Veamos lo que indican los datos y la realiaqd (censo + mayor mezquita de España y Europa en Madrid:

















Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Madrid estaba llena de motros desde época de Franco, nacionalizados a través del servicio militar.
> 
> Por eso la mayor mezquita de España está en Madrid , hay que atenderlos.
> 
> ...



Mejor tenerlos sin control en zulos y garajes-mezquita, donde va a parar 

Y como no, la culpa es de Franco


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Castellano dijo:


> Yo siempre pongo el ejemplo de Renault España, dos factorías en Valladolid (entre ellas la factoría de motores más grande de Europa), otra en Palencia y otra en Sevilla, pero sede social en Madrid (cuando estuvo en Valladolid hasta hace 40 años)
> 
> Y como esa, otras decenas de grandes empresas que producen exclusivamente en otras comunidades pero tienen la sede social allí.
> 
> ...




Total y absolutamente.

La sede de Renault debería estar en Valladolid, y no en Madrid.

No es culpa suya, los favorcillos se hacen en Madidi.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Ciudades a distancia asumible para ser dormitorios, vaya chorrada.
> 
> El concepto de "España vaciada" te es ajeno veo.



Teruel está más cerca de Zaragoza y de la costa mediterránea que de Madrid. Talavera de la Reina de Toledo. Es como si Barcelona, Valencia, Bilbao o Zaragoza no hubiesen tenido emigración interna, sólo Madrid.

Nadie, ni autonomías ni ayuntamientos, tenía el número de funcionarios que hay ahora. Más del 60% del gasto público lo gestionan ayuntamientos y autonomías, no el gobierno central.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Mejor tenerlos sin control en zulos y garajes-mezquita, donde va a parar
> 
> Y como no, la culpa es de Franco




Eso también hay que arreglarlo en Madrid, con tanto moro la mezquita de la M30 no da abasto y se meten en cualquier sitio a morear.

Otra vez el retrasado auto-owneandose y sacando pecho por tener la mayor mezquita de España y de Europa.

*Tener la mayor mezquita de Europa (la de la M30) no les basta:*






Se advirtió en este foro, otro video de rezo moruno en pleno centro de Madrid:


----------



## Arretranco_70 (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Eres muy delicado, una bolsa de basura y cuatro hojas en la calle y te alteras, en Madrid te querría ver con moros y negros cagando en cada esquina del centro.




¿Pero qué dice este subnormal?

Se pasa de zumbao.

Algún día se dará cuenta que cuanto más exagera y mete el hocico en todas partes, menos caso le hace nadie. Ya da vergüenza ajena hasta a los indepes.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Total y absolutamente.
> 
> La sede de Renault debería estar en Valladolid, y no en Madrid.
> 
> No es culpa suya, los favorcillos se hacen en Madidi.



Londres y su área metropolitana representa el 50% del PIB de todo el Reino Unido. Barcelona ciudad y su área metropolitana el 50% de toda Cataluña. 

¿De qué hablas?


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Teruel está más cerca de Zaragoza y de la costa mediterránea que de Madrid. Talavera de la Reina de Toledo. Es como si Barcelona, Valencia, Bilbao o Zaragoza no hubiesen tenido emigración interna, sólo Madrid.
> 
> Nadie, ni autonomías ni ayuntamientos, tenía el número de funcionarios que hay ahora. Más del 60% del gasto público lo gestionan ayuntamientos y autonomías, no el gobierno central.



Joder, mira que es fácil: poner algún ministerio en Teruel, o en Huelva etc.

Lo de la Renault de lo ha explicado otro por allí arriba.


----------



## uberales (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Un magro 4%, se descuenta el aeropuerto de Barajas y se desploma, se descuenta además al ejército de funcis y al abismo.
> 
> Cifra ridícula de exportaciones demostrando que Madrid es una economía que vive de las terracitas, su ejército de funcis y de las empresas con actividad en otro lugar pero sede tributaria en Madrid para chunchullear y de depredar ciudades como Talavera y Teruel :
> 
> ...



Uy sí Teruel ciudad de 400.000 habitantes hasta 1980. ¿Pero no ves que dices subnormalidades?


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Londres y su área metropolitana representa el 50% del PIB de todo el Reino Unido. Barcelona ciudad y su área metropolitana el 50% de toda Cataluña.
> 
> ¿De qué hablas?



Lo tienes más arriba, de economia real, no de humo robando impuestos a lso de Valladolid donde Renault tiene la factoría pero se lleva a sede a Madrid:


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Hombre, es evidente que eres medio moro, pregunta a tu madre, debido a tanto moro que hay en Madrid, pero dar credibilidad a una asociación de moros es demasiado hasta para un moro como tú.
> 
> Veamos lo que indican los datos y la realiaqd (censo + mayor mezquita de España y Europa en Madrid:
> 
> ...



MUSULMANES, GAÑAN, NO SÓLO MARROQUÍES, MUSULMANES. 
Barcelona 354mil, Madrid 299mil según la Unión de Comunidades Musulmanas de España, y Mandril con el doble de población, na más quicir. 
A las madres déjalas en paz, saco de mierda, que hace falta ser basura humana para mencionar a las madres cuando te están dando hasta en el paladar


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

*Para que no se pierda que se empiezan a poner nerviosos :*


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> MUSULMANES, GAÑAN, NO SÓLO MARROQUÍES, MUSULMANES.
> Barcelona 354mil, Madrid 299mil según la Unión de Comunidades Musulmanas de España, y Mandril con el doble de población, na más quicir.
> A las madres déjalas en paz, saco de mierda, que hace falta ser basura humana para mencionar a las madres cuando te están dando hasta en el paladar



Marroquíes subnormal, ¿ quien habla de musulmanes ?.

Hay indios musulmanes y no dan ni un problema, mira que eres retrasado, no paras de auto-ownearte.

*Mulsulmanes dice, la mezquita más grande de España:*









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Lo tienes más arriba, de economia real, no de humo robando impuestos a lso de Valladolid donde Renault tiene la factoría pero se lleva a sede a Madrid:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313880



¿Dónde te piensas que se radican las empresas catalanas sino en Barcelona? Bueno, ahora, desde 2017, en Zaragoza y en Madrid.

No es cuestión de papeleo sino de que en las capitales se concentran los grupos de poder político y financiero, aquí y en cualquier parte. Sin embargo Madrid siempre estuvo por detrás de Cataluña, de Bilbao, Valencia incluso, tanto en PIB como en renta.

Llegaron las autonomías y resulta que cuando todo el mundo decía que Madrid se hundiría, creció más que nunca.

Tuvo presidentes listos: Leguina, Gallardón, Aguirre...


----------



## elvaquilla (2 Ene 2023)

Qué coño es el RPC


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Eso también hay que arreglarlo en Madrid, con tanto moro la mezquita de la M30 no da abasto y se meten en cualquier sitio a morear.
> 
> Otra vez el retrasado auto-owneandose y sacando pecho por tener la mayor mezquita de España y de Europa.
> 
> ...



Barcelona


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Dónde te piensas que se radican las empresas catalanas sino en Barcelona? Bueno, ahora, desde 2017, en Zaragoza y en Madrid.
> 
> No es cuestión de papeleo sino de que en las capitales se concentran los grupos de poder político y financiero, aquí y en cualquier parte. Sin embargo Madrid siempre estuvo por detrás de Cataluña, de Bilbao, Valencia incluso, tanto en PIB como en renta.
> 
> ...



Pues no mira donde están las sedse de Area de Guissona y las de Repsol con refinería en Tarragona, ¿ en Barcelona?.

Los datos que por alguna razón n o valoras te indican que Barcelona y Tarragona son provincias exportadoras y Madrid exporta muy poco, lo que indica una economía de humo, sedes y terracitas como te han explicado más arriba para el caso de Renault:


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Barcelona
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313898
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313899




*Una vez al año.*

*La mezquita de la M30 es la mayor a diario, con diputado mantero (hablabas de olor a cuero) y a diario tienes:*


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Pues no mira donde están las sedse de Area de Guissona y las de Repsol con refinería en Tarragona, ¿ en Barcelona?.
> 
> Los datos que por alguna razón n o valoras te indican que Barcelona y Tarragona son provincias exportadoras y Madrid exporta muy poco, lo que indica una economía de humo, sedes y terracitas como te han explicado más arriba para el caso de Renault:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313906



Mira, si sufres por haber quedado por detrás de Madrid el problema es vuestros. Empezad por aquí:

Un informe europeo sitúa al Govern de Cataluña como el peor y más corrupto de España


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Marroquíes subnormal, ¿ quien habla de musulmanes ?.
> 
> Hay indios musulmanes y no dan ni un problema, mira que eres retrasado, no paras de auto-ownearte.
> 
> ...











Prisión para los tres yihadistas argelinos detenidos en Barcelona, uno de ellos un retornado en vísperas de Navidad


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido en Barcelona a tres ciudadanos argelinos por su presunta...




www.europapress.es













Se disparan los ladrones de relojes en Barcelona


Metrópoli Abierta




metropoliabierta.elespanol.com


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> *Una vez al año.
> 
> La mezquita de la M30 es la mayor a diario, con diputado mantero (hablabas de olor a cuero) y a diario tienes:*



4 moros en una esquina jajajaja


Arístides dijo:


> *Una vez al año.
> 
> La mezquita de la M30 es la mayor a diario, con diputado mantero (hablabas de olor a cuero) y a diario tienes:*



4 moros y el del arradio en una esquina 





Barcelona:














Barcelona 354mil, Mandril 299mil con el doble de población, deja de hacer el ridículo que estás atufando el foro a curtiduría y a cuerazo.



población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google


----------



## Antihéroe (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Barcelona ciudad y su área metropolitana el 50%



Casi el 70% Las comarcas de ámbito metropolitano generan casi el 70% del PIB catalán en el 2017.


----------



## Antihéroe (2 Ene 2023)

Antihéroe dijo:


> Casi el 70% Las comarcas de ámbito metropolitano generan casi el 70% del PIB catalán en el 2017.



También dice que el 87% del PIB de Barcelona es del sector servicios para el que dice que Madrid es sólo humo. Pero si no hay ninguna empresa catalana industrial importante!


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Ene 2023)

Hermericus dijo:


> Madrid, la primera de España, ya la supera en 5.000€.
> 
> Solo Madrid y Vascongadas superan la media UE, Vascongadas por escasisimo margen , 400€.



La media UE incluye a Rumanía, Polonia, Republica Checa, Bulgaria, Eslovenia y Repúblicas Bálticas.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Estas fotos resumen perfectamente la situación actual de Barcelona. Las hice yo mismo, hasta los cojones de ver la calle hecha un vertedero. La primera foto es del 20 de diciembre, cuando la bolsa ya llevaba más de una semana allí. La otra la hice la semana pasada. Mañana volveré por allí y haré otra.
> Vía Augusta, al lado de la parada de FGC de Tres Torres, zona pija tirando a muy pija. Lleva allí desde hace más de dos semanas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313150
> ...



Ayer estuve por la plaza de San Vicent de San Gervasi. Estaba sucio y lleno de pintadas. Tienes mucha razón, pero lo cierto es que esa gente prefiere un moronegro o un porrero antes que un aburrido currante de España y que les follen.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Evidentemente no vives en Barcelona, pues es justamente en Madrid donde sucede eso.
> 
> *Madrid que además de ser la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquíes y dominicanos y tener la mayor mezquita de España y de Europa,* ya tiene PRECEDENTES de disturbios africanos a tiro limpio y navajazos: recordemos los disturbios de la Copa Africa y los de manteros... los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro de Madrid y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.
> 
> ...



Si no fuera por Madrid los mesetarios tendríamos que emigrar todos a Barcelona donde se nos trataría peor que a pakistaníes.


----------



## Antihéroe (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Pues no mira donde están las sedse de Area de Guissona y las de Repsol con refinería en Tarragona, ¿ en Barcelona?.
> 
> Los datos que por alguna razón n o valoras te indican que Barcelona y Tarragona son provincias exportadoras y Madrid exporta muy poco, lo que indica una economía de humo, sedes y terracitas como te han explicado más arriba para el caso de Renault:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313906



Vietnam exporta mucho más que Japón más del 100% de su PIB y Japón no llega al 15%. Más exportación no significa una economía más fuerte. No estamos en el siglo XIX


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Catalufa está en la mierda y @Arístides tragando escoria



Le van a multiculturizar el culo a base de bien. Aunque seguramente es lo que quiere como buen catalán.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si no fuera por Madrid los mesetarios tendríamos que emigrar todos a Barcelona donde se nos trataría peor que a pakistaníes.



Recuérdalo cada vez que estés en atasco en Mandril.


----------



## Dadaista (2 Ene 2023)

Aragón es un centro logístico importantísimo de hacía Europa y ha atraído a grandes empresas, normal que este en alza. Zaragoza pronto sera la cuarta ciudad de España. Son aciertos propios, fallos ajenos y una buena situación


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> pues va a ser eso si, creo que desde el intento de sedición se fueron muchas empresas de Cataluña no?



La creciente inseguridad ha dañado mucho la imagen internacional, aunque eso tb está relacionado con la independencia.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Dadaista dijo:


> Aragón es un centro logístico importantísimo de hacía Europa y ha atraído a grandes empresas, normal que este en alza. Zaragoza pronto sera la cuarta ciudad de España. Son aciertos propios, fallos ajenos y una buena situación



Me alegro mucho. Felicidades!


----------



## ArmiArma (2 Ene 2023)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Pero que mania os ha dado con Aragon, si tan mal estamos dejadnos que nos lamamos nuestras propias heridas en silencio si es lo que pensais
> No sera envidia y desconocimento?
> Os recomiendo que ademas de informaros por algun articulillo, por supuesto sin fuentes, abrais los ojos
> De entrada Aragon dista mucho de ser Corea del Norte, aqui la gente puede irse a otros "paraisos" cuando quiera, sin embargo aqui no paran de llegar empresas y articularse nuevos proyectos
> ...



¡A donde vas a parar! pero con Aragón o la que toque. 
Yo créo que responde a un nuevo tipo de guerracivilismo de las Dos Españas que se ha instalado en formato ultra-autonomista, y sorpredentemente de forma muy vigorosa entre los de VOX.


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Cataluña vende a Aragón prácticamente lo mismo que vende a Francia, vamos que tiene desde tiempos inmemoriales del textil el mercado español cautivo por la oligarquía burguesa catalana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, la Genialitat de Caspaluñeee tiene una burrada de empresas subcontratadas que en otras comunidades autónomas son públicas y cuentan como funcionarios y en Caspaluña no, pero viven del dinero público.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dice este subnormal?
> 
> Se pasa de zumbao.
> 
> Algún día se dará cuenta que cuanto más exagera y mete el hocico en todas partes, menos caso le hace nadie. Ya da vergüenza ajena hasta a los indepes.




Jodeer no dejais de autro-ownearos, os acabais creyendo vuestras propias mentiras.

Veamos donde roban a punta de navaja y de pistola a locales...en pleno Paseo de la Castellana y en el barrio de Salamanca, solo en Madrid, roban los relojes hasta a los muerto y heridos, sólo en Madrid:






Mad Max: - Mad Max en Madrid: lo atropellan, le disparan y le ROBAN EL RELOJ herido en el suelo (tras los 3 apuñalados del finde)


Escalada de violencia en las calles de Madrid: https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Roban-unas-pulseras-y-un-reloj-a-un-motorista-tras-arrollarle-con-un-coche-en-San-Fernando-0-2507749237--20221121061410.html Roban unas pulseras y un reloj a un motorista tras arrollarle con un coche en...




www.burbuja.info










Mad Max: - TeleMadrid: Se dispara el numero de ROBOS de relojes a MADRILEÑOS y TURISTAS a punta de navaja/pistola en pleno CENTRO de Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/La-Policia-alerta-ante-el-aumento-de-caso-de-robos-de-relojes-de-lujo-en-las-calles-de-Madrid-2-2505069474--20221112023241.html La Policía alerta ante el aumento de caso de robos de relojes de lujo en las calles de Madrid Tras el del barrio de...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - SEGARRO AMEGO: MENA FULMINA y hiere a Guardia Civil tras robar reloj de 12.000 euros a un TURISTA en PLENO barrio de Salamanca en MADRID


https://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2022/08/12/62f53e27fdddff58168b458f.html Arrestado tras robar un reloj de más de 12.000 euros y tumbar a un guardia civil de un puñetazo en el barrio de Salamanca DANIEL SOMOLINOS Madrid Actualizado Viernes, 12 agosto 2022 - 00:23 Compartir en Facebook...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Así te roban el reloj en Madrid.Reloj de 75k euros a PUNTA DE NAVAJA en pleno Corte Inglés de la Castellana y 19 relojes a PISTOLA en barrio Salamanca


https://www.larazon.es/madrid/20220524/kvw53oca6bgo5pea4gapzysnoi.html https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/Atraco-en-el-parking-de-El-Corte-Ingles-de-la-Castellana-roban-un-reloj-Rolex-de-75000-euros-2-2432176770--20220314105457.html Atraco en el parking de El Corte Inglés...




www.burbuja.info











Sucesos: - TeleMadrid (Video): Vecinos denuncian ROBO DE RELOJES DE LUJO a MORDISCO LIMPIO. Un ciudadano acaba en urgencias.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/robo-reloj-mordida-urgencias-Pozuelo-Alarcon-2-2373682650--20210831083644.html telemadrid NOTICIAS TELEMADRID ONDA MADRID DIRECTOMenú Madrid Directo MADRID DIRECTO FACEBOOK TWITTER YOUTUBE INSTAGRAM WHATSAPP COMPARTIR: Compartir en...




www.burbuja.info






Bonus:







Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid. Datos oficiales: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-pasa-en-madrid-con-las-violaciones-por-que-tiene-el-mayor-numero-de-agresiones-sexuales-datos-del-ine-inside.1774804/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Mira, si sufres por haber quedado por detrás de Madrid el problema es vuestros. Empezad por aquí:
> 
> Un informe europeo sitúa al Govern de Cataluña como el peor y más corrupto de España




*Como te escuecen los datos de la humo-economia de Madrid...atrás en asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones.
*
*Si no te gusta, ahí va otra taza, ni usurpando sedes a los vallisoletanos consiguen nada relevante, Barcelona con Tarragona (esta con 800.000 habitates) doblan las exportaciones de Madrid, lo superarás:*


----------



## ArmiArma (2 Ene 2023)

Castellano dijo:


> Yo siempre pongo el ejemplo de Renault España, dos factorías en Valladolid (entre ellas la factoría de motores más grande de Europa), otra en Palencia y otra en Sevilla, pero sede social en Madrid (cuando estuvo en Valladolid hasta hace 40 años)
> 
> Y como esa, otras decenas de grandes empresas que producen exclusivamente en otras comunidades pero tienen la sede social allí.
> 
> ...



De Renault España y de la antigua Iberduero o Telefónica que también tenían más trabajadores distribuidos por España


----------



## ArmiArma (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Londres y su área metropolitana representa el 50% del PIB de todo el Reino Unido. Barcelona ciudad y su área metropolitana el 50% de toda Cataluña.



Diría que hay menos industria en el área metropólitana de Londres que en la de Barcelona. Me refiero a Industria no financiera


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Antihéroe dijo:


> También dice que el 87% del PIB de Barcelona es del sector servicios para el que dice que Madrid es sólo humo. Pero si no hay ninguna empresa catalana industrial importante!




Exportando humo, a Madrid no se lo compran, que cosas, los extranjeros son indepes claramente, mayor exportador de España casi doblando a Madrid sin ser capital...Barcelona.


----------



## ArmiArma (2 Ene 2023)

Antihéroe dijo:


> También dice que el 87% del PIB de Barcelona es del sector servicios para el que dice que Madrid es sólo humo. Pero si no hay ninguna empresa catalana industrial importante!



Hombre, hay muchas empresas industriales importantes con factoria en Barcelona que además tienen el puerto. Con "ocho apellidos catalanes" no sé, pero tienes desde robótica hasta máquina herramienta, suministros...en fin.
Ahora, que no digo que sea virtud política. Que en España muchas cosas han ido y van bien, no gracias a, si no a pesar de.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Recuérdalo cada vez que estés en atasco en Mandril.



Viva el atasco. Madrid me ha acogido como a uno más, cosa que no sentiría en Barcelona o en un pueblo de la Guipuzcoa profunda.
Madrid pertenece a los hijos de la Meseta y cuida de ellos.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Aparte de que hay trampa, en Cataluña hay mucha más subcontratación al sector privado de modo que empleos que en otras regiones son sector público allí son "privados". Al final el gasto público es para pagar nóminas en una elevada proporción y la Generalitat tiene un presupuesto per capita muy superior al madrileño.



MC a


Crancovia dijo:


> Así es, y eso sin contar las otras trampas que hace el INE de Pedro Sánchez con los datos cocinados a favor de sus socios y que enmascaran la realidad vergonzosamente. Pero déjalos, ahí los tienes, viviendo en un lodazal de mierda y echándose los zurullos unos a otros mientras defienden a sus verdugos como el Azarías y la Régula en Los Santos Inocentes, son auténtico lumpen tironucable sin dignidad ni principios.



Yo he visto administrativos subcontratados en Oficinas de Atención Ciudadana del amigote de la Generalitat dueño de Barna Porters


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> 4 moros en una esquina jajajaja
> 
> 4 moros y el del arradio en una esquina
> 
> ...




Fuente: la asociacion mora de tu madre y una foto de hace 15 años.


La realidad: la mayor mezquita de Europa, el censo (Madrid ciudad con más marroquíes) , y las calles de Madrid, con diputado matero y todo:









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com













*Tener la mayor mezquita de Europa (la de la M30) no les basta:*






Se advirtió en este foro, otro video de rezo moruno en pleno centro de Madrid:


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Prisión para los tres yihadistas argelinos detenidos en Barcelona, uno de ellos un retornado en vísperas de Navidad
> 
> 
> Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido en Barcelona a tres ciudadanos argelinos por su presunta...
> ...



Pon lo de los trenes anda.

Jodeer no dejais de autro-ownearos, os acabais creyendo vuestras propias mentiras.

Veamos donde roban a punta de navaja y de pistola a locales...en pleno Paseo de la Castellana y en el barrio de Salamanca, solo en Madrid, roban los relojes hasta a los muerto y heridos, sólo en Madrid:






Mad Max: - Mad Max en Madrid: lo atropellan, le disparan y le ROBAN EL RELOJ herido en el suelo (tras los 3 apuñalados del finde)


Escalada de violencia en las calles de Madrid: https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Roban-unas-pulseras-y-un-reloj-a-un-motorista-tras-arrollarle-con-un-coche-en-San-Fernando-0-2507749237--20221121061410.html Roban unas pulseras y un reloj a un motorista tras arrollarle con un coche en...




www.burbuja.info










Mad Max: - TeleMadrid: Se dispara el numero de ROBOS de relojes a MADRILEÑOS y TURISTAS a punta de navaja/pistola en pleno CENTRO de Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/La-Policia-alerta-ante-el-aumento-de-caso-de-robos-de-relojes-de-lujo-en-las-calles-de-Madrid-2-2505069474--20221112023241.html La Policía alerta ante el aumento de caso de robos de relojes de lujo en las calles de Madrid Tras el del barrio de...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - SEGARRO AMEGO: MENA FULMINA y hiere a Guardia Civil tras robar reloj de 12.000 euros a un TURISTA en PLENO barrio de Salamanca en MADRID


https://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2022/08/12/62f53e27fdddff58168b458f.html Arrestado tras robar un reloj de más de 12.000 euros y tumbar a un guardia civil de un puñetazo en el barrio de Salamanca DANIEL SOMOLINOS Madrid Actualizado Viernes, 12 agosto 2022 - 00:23 Compartir en Facebook...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Así te roban el reloj en Madrid.Reloj de 75k euros a PUNTA DE NAVAJA en pleno Corte Inglés de la Castellana y 19 relojes a PISTOLA en barrio Salamanca


https://www.larazon.es/madrid/20220524/kvw53oca6bgo5pea4gapzysnoi.html https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/Atraco-en-el-parking-de-El-Corte-Ingles-de-la-Castellana-roban-un-reloj-Rolex-de-75000-euros-2-2432176770--20220314105457.html Atraco en el parking de El Corte Inglés...




www.burbuja.info











Sucesos: - TeleMadrid (Video): Vecinos denuncian ROBO DE RELOJES DE LUJO a MORDISCO LIMPIO. Un ciudadano acaba en urgencias.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/robo-reloj-mordida-urgencias-Pozuelo-Alarcon-2-2373682650--20210831083644.html telemadrid NOTICIAS TELEMADRID ONDA MADRID DIRECTOMenú Madrid Directo MADRID DIRECTO FACEBOOK TWITTER YOUTUBE INSTAGRAM WHATSAPP COMPARTIR: Compartir en...




www.burbuja.info






Bonus:







Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid. Datos oficiales: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-pasa-en-madrid-con-las-violaciones-por-que-tiene-el-mayor-numero-de-agresiones-sexuales-datos-del-ine-inside.1774804/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

*Esto no pasa ni en Marsella, MENA asalta centro policial de alta seguridad y se lleva varias pistolas en...:*









Un menor se cuela en el centro policial más seguro y vigilado de España y roba dos pistolas


El joven, que ya ha sido detenido, saltó el muro que rodea el recinto sin que se activaran las alarmas




elpais.com


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Fuente: la asociacion mora de tu madre y una foto de hace 15 años.
> 
> 
> La realidad: la mayor mezquita de Europa, el censo (Madrid ciudad con más marroquíes) , y las calles de Madrid, con diputado matero y todo:
> ...



Tú prefieres muchas mezquitas pequeñas, así a la puta de tu madre nunca le faltan esquinas


----------



## Castellano (2 Ene 2023)

ArmiArma dijo:


> De Renault España y de la antigua *Iberduero* o Telefónica que también tenían más trabajadores distribuidos por España



Iberduero es la actual Iberdrola, la sede está en Bilbao.
Otros igualito que Madrid


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Pon lo de los trenes anda.
> 
> Jodeer no dejais de autro-ownearos, os acabais creyendo vuestras propias mentiras.
> 
> ...



Al menos en Mandril tiene la decencia de afrontar el problema desde la televisión regional, no esconden la cabeza mientras dicen ser la Dinamarca del sur. Pero tú que vas a decir, si tu madre vive de las pagas de los Mojamés, sarna con gusto no pica


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Exportando humo, a Madrid no se lo compran, que cosas, los extranjeros son indepes claramente, mayor exportador de España casi doblando a Madrid sin ser capital...Barcelona.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313947



Calla ya con lo de exportar, paleto; Cataluña exporta más a Aragón que a cualquier país

Barcelona y Cataluña compensan su déficit comercial con las exportaciones al resto de España | Burbuja.info


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Viva el atasco. Madrid me ha acogido como a uno más, cosa que no sentiría en Barcelona o en un pueblo de la Guipuzcoa profunda.
> Madrid pertenece a los hijos de la Meseta y cuida de ellos.



Yo he vivido en Guipúzcoa y ahora en Barcelona. En general las calificaría de ser experiencias tristes y nada recomendables. Mi única amistad catalana se largó a Madrid.

En Madrid tienes zonas verdes cojonudas en zonas asequibles y la vivienda es 100/150 euros más barata. En Barcelona todos los parques buenos (1500 metros de perímetro, nada del otro mundo), están en la parte alta. La burguesía catalana es cruel y esclavista.


----------



## Arístides (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Calla ya con lo de exportar, paleto; Cataluña exporta más a Aragón que a cualquier país
> 
> Barcelona y Cataluña compensan su déficit comercial con las exportaciones al resto de España | Burbuja.info



Mira que eres subnormal: claro, y además es la principal exportadora muy por encima de Madrid.

Eso es un indicador de que producen bienes y servicios que interesan a otros, los menas, las terracitas y los chunchullos ministeriales no interesan fuera de España pringao, y por eso te escuecen tanto esos datos, destrozan vuestro topicazo de "ejjj que la playita".

Y además venden en España, pues claro anormal, no hay razón para no hacerlo, en Zaragoza para lo de trincar la pasta sin dar nada a cambio ya tienen bastante con Madrid y en Valladolid, que les han robado la sede de Renault cuando ellos hacen el trabajo:


----------



## Artedi (2 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que el viejo espíritu emprendedor catalán ha degenerado en dos nuevas formas de vida: el pijifuncivago enchufado en la Generalitat y el perroflauta alérgico a cualquier tipo de esfuerzo. Un viejo espíritu productivo ha engendrado dos descendientes a cual más parásito.



Coooorrrrrrrecto!! Iba a escribirlo yo, pero es que no se puede decir mejor. Estos dos personajes, como prototipos de tirada limitada, ya aparecieron en la segunda República, pero vino Pako Franko y descontinuó el producto (en su versión catalana, ojo).


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Artedi dijo:


> Coooorrrrrrrecto!! Iba a escribirlo yo, pero es que no se puede decir mejor. Estos dos personajes, como prototipos de tirada limitada, ya aparecieron en la segunda República, pero vino Pako Franko y descontinuó el producto (en su versión catalana, ojo).



Ya lo creo que es así.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Fuente: la asociacion mora de tu madre y una foto de hace 15 años.
> 
> 
> La realidad: la mayor mezquita de Europa, el censo (Madrid ciudad con más marroquíes) , y las calles de Madrid, con diputado matero y todo:
> ...



Esa plaza de Lavapies está mejor cuidada que el 70% de la ciudad de Barcelona. No pongas imágenes que la cagas todavía más.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> 4 moros en una esquina jajajaja
> 
> 4 moros y el del arradio en una esquina
> 
> ...



Y esos contabilizados, que ilegales...


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Dónde te piensas que se radican las empresas catalanas sino en Barcelona? Bueno, ahora, desde 2017, en Zaragoza y en Madrid.
> 
> No es cuestión de papeleo sino de que en las capitales se concentran los grupos de poder político y financiero, aquí y en cualquier parte. Sin embargo Madrid siempre estuvo por detrás de Cataluña, de Bilbao, Valencia incluso, tanto en PIB como en renta.
> 
> ...



No querían libertad para autogestionarse? PUES A MAMARLA PERDEDORES.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Lo del centro de Barcelona no lo he visto en ninguna ciudad de España ni de Europa, es el puto Marrakesh, te cuesta ver un autóctono, pero nada, deja que el imbécil se siga haciendo sus pajas mentales.



Y el olor a porro constante y los robos...


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Getafe, Fuenlabrada., y un largo etc.
> 
> La mezquita de la M30, la mayor de Europa y España no está en Madrid por casualidad.



Ni por el forro hay en Getafe tanto moronegro como pueda haber en Hospi ni está tan derroida.


----------



## Crancovia (2 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Y el olor a porro constante y los robos...



En Mandril la rojada ha perdido hasta en Vallecas y todo el antiguamente llamado "cinturón rojo" de Madrid, en Barcelona ahí siguen pidiendo acollir más y más moros, en unos años eso va a ser un estercolero peor que Casablanca. Hay que ser gilipollas.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> En Mandril la rojada ha perdido hasta en Vallecas y todo el antiguamente llamado "cinturón rojo" de Madrid, en Barcelona ahí siguen pidiendo acollir más y más moros, en unos años eso va a ser un estercolero peor que Casablanca. Hay que ser gilipollas.



A ver, si es que ellos los prefieren antes que a los mesetarios o a un mullayo canario o a un granaíno. No se puede hacer nada, que se tiren del puente si les sale de los conjones.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Ene 2023)

A una conocida mía venezolana forrada de dinero le robaron el móvil 4 veces en Warcelona y se fue a vivir a Madrid, también porque decía que el ambiente era más adecuado para ella (muy piji). Sale esa y la sustituye moronegro. Qué esperan los cagalanes.


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> La mezquita más grande es la la M30, que de momento sigue en Madrid, infórmate tú antes de rebuznar, joder negando la realidad contrastada con datos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay varias mezquitas en Europe más grandes que la de Madrid. La de Madrid tiene 12000m2, la de Moscú 18000 Rusia: Putin inaugura mezquita más grande de Europa

la de Roma tiene 30000 Mezquita de Roma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
la de San Petersburgo, la de Bradford, otras más en Rusia, son mucho mayores que la de Madrid, DE NADA POR LA INFORMACIÓN, CENUTRIO.




Arístides dijo:


> Madrid es la ciudad de la península con más marroquíes, esa mezquita no está ahí por casualidad, y hay disturbios en pleno centro a tiro limpio, ni en Ceuta pasa eso.
> 
> Madrid es mono provincial y están todos los moros apelotonados, no se qué comparas con una CA con 4 provincias mucho más extensa.



La comparo como región, burro.


----------



## Gainer (3 Ene 2023)

jota1971 dijo:


> En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....



Madrid ya era capital cuando muchas regiones eran más prósperas, Cataluña, Asturias, País Vasco, Navarra… ahora ha adelantado a todas (y algunas como Asturias ha caído en desgracia), precisamente cuando más descentralizado ha estado el país


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

jota1971 dijo:


> En Aragón, lamentablemente, apenas hay población, salvo Zaragoza, es una Tierra deshabitada y con una edad media avanzada es normal que su RPC sea alta en un pais que paga a los Viejos. Pais Vasco y Navarra son Independientes a nivel Financiero y eso ayuda, y Madrid es la Capital que todo lo absorbe como un agujero negro.....Nada Nuevo bajo el cielo....



Es increible el poder de la propaganda sobre la ignorancia. 
Que madrid absorbe dice... Increible.


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. Por cierto, por qué Madrid tiene su propia CA?



Por culpa de Vascuences y catalufos, que no querian una Castilla con Madrid, que les habria eclipsado, tanto económicamente como políticamente, a la hora de contar los votos. No habrian tenido la ley de hont, esa en la que un voto vale dependiendo donde se emita, a favor. 
Una jugarreta de mierda. A Almeria también la jodieron separándola de Murcia y metiendola en Gandalucia, pasandose un referendum que hicieron por los huevos y la raja del culo, por la misma razón.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Mira que eres subnormal: claro, y además es la principal exportadora muy por encima de Madrid.
> 
> Eso es un indicador de que producen bienes y servicios que interesan a otros, los menas, las terracitas y los chunchullos ministeriales no interesan fuera de España pringao, y por eso te escuecen tanto esos datos, destrozan vuestro topicazo de "ejjj que la playita".
> 
> ...


----------



## jpjp (3 Ene 2023)

Y no solo la capitalidad que es lo mismo que el cupo vasco y Navarro sino no se tiene algo en cuenta, que es lo más gordo que se tributa en España presupuestos Generales del estado boe y eso donde se tributa señores pues eso.
Y que no vendan las milongas antes del 78 Madrid no era una provincia y los presupuestos se hacían en hucha común no como ahora.
No juguéis algunos a hacer trampas al solitario.
Hay que volver al sistema territorial franquista y que se paguen los impuestos como en la estructura franquista veríamos a gente llorando, vascos navarros catalanes y madrileños porque se les acabaría el chollo.
Madrid tiene gobierno ministerios presupuestos generales del estado sedes internacionales sedes nacionales a base de competencia desleal, más os valdria estar calladitos como a los vascos navarros y catalanes que vivís a costa de los demás españoles.
Se podría decir que hacéis lo mismo que nos están haciendo los alemanes y Franceses desde que entramos en la UE.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Ene 2023)

jpjp dijo:


> Y no solo la capitalidad que es lo mismo que el cupo vasco y Navarro sino no se tiene algo en cuenta, que es lo más gordo que se tributa en España presupuestos Generales del estado boe y eso donde se tributa señores pues eso.
> Y que no vendan las milongas antes del 78 Madrid no era una provincia y los presupuestos se hacían en hucha común no como ahora.
> No juguéis algunos a hacer trampas al solitario.
> Hay que volver al sistema territorial franquista y que se paguen los impuestos como en la estructura franquista veríamos a gente llorando, vascos navarros catalanes y madrileños porque se les acabaría el chollo.
> ...



Madrid es el triunfo de la voluntad. Vuestra obligacion provinciana es rendirnos pleitesia.


----------



## ashe (3 Ene 2023)

Por eso quiero que en cataluña la sigan liando.. y lo dice alguien nacido, criado y que a los 18 se fue al extranjero al conocer la autentica cataluña que nada tiene que ver con la prensa rosa que se suele decir por mera propaganda..

Es curioso como las zonas que siempre han sido las privilegiadas (junto euskalmordor y navarra) sean las mas degeneradas y al mismo tiempo los mayores lastres, se suele hablar de cataluña como el mayor lastre aunque a día de hoy me da que euskalmordor y navarra son peor que cataluña por el atrocinio anual, concretamente 15 mil millones por euskalmordor y navarra 10 mil millones, eso sin contar empresas regaladas a la bruguesia como iberduero hoy iberdrola, petronor hoy repsol y un largo etc con unas formas que ilegalidad es lo mas suave que se puede decir acerca de ello..

Y bien por Aragon que recoge el guante, ahora solo falta que el resto de regiones que han padecido el atrocinio de esas tres vaya poco a poco levantando cabeza, que a día de hoy disfruto mas viendo euskalmordor en la mierda que cataluña, a pesar de que cataluña siempre ha sido la oveja negra exportando mucho de los males al resto de españoles, incluyendo euskalmordor el periodo de sabina arana que este no inventó nada, mas bien lo imitó en todo a la burguesia CATALANA


----------



## Charles B. (3 Ene 2023)

Aragón siempre fue la simiente original de algo que los cagalanes sólo entienden por asimilación cultural en tanto que distorsionada.


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Sucesos: - 1/1/23>>PRIMER MACHETEADO+HERIDO GRAVE DE 2023 en el CENTRO de Madrid y 2/1/23>> 1er ASESINATO, tras los 3 asesinatos+4 heridos graves de Navidad







www.burbuja.info











Mad Max: - 5 HERIDOS GRAVES + 4 ASESINATOS en 1 semana: Navidades SANGRIENTAS en Madrid. Ataques a MACHETE, NAVAJA y de MENAS en pleno Madrid


5 años de socialismo en España, qué esperabais, vino y rosas? Asesinatos y suicidios como nunca antes. Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma. Tal cual.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Von Rudel (3 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Guipúzcoa y ahora en Barcelona. En general las calificaría de ser experiencias tristes y nada recomendables. Mi única amistad catalana se largó a Madrid.
> 
> En Madrid tienes zonas verdes cojonudas en zonas asequibles y la vivienda es 100/150 euros más barata. En Barcelona todos los parques buenos (1500 metros de perímetro, nada del otro mundo), están en la parte alta. La burguesía catalana es cruel y esclavista.



La burguesia Catalana esta en los altos de Barcelona lejos de las ratas Castellanas, desde que empezo la revolución industrial en Cataluña.


El resto es lamer culos, hablar catalan para creerse mejores y los de abajo imitando para parecerse a los que les insultan y despreciean.


Nada nuevo que no hemos visto de distintas oligarquias regionales que toman poder y quieren montar su chiringuito hasta el fin de los dias.


Por eso la Burguesia Catalana y Vasca fundamentan toda su superioridad y política en el clasismo y racismo. Y eso impregna a la sociedad hasta los huevos.


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Los datos de la humo-economía de Madrid basada en terrazas, MENAs, funcis y robar sedes de empresas a los que verdaderamente hacen el trabajo, como Renault Valladolid:





















*
Madrid ciudad con más marroquíes , dominicanos y la mayor mezquita de Europa:*










Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com














Mezquita de la M-30 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## kakarot (3 Ene 2023)

Eugene Oregon


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Ene 2023)

Flures911 dijo:


> En nada Teruel supera a Cataluña.



A parte de otros pROyectos hay que tener en cuenta que cuenta con el apoyo de empresas catalanas que pasan de invertir en Cataluña
Hechos del 2022:

Gallina Blanca tras el cierre en Cataluña ya traslado parte de su produccion a Huesca y Alcañiz (Teruel )
Pero hay que añadir que:

*Gallina Blanca instalará una fábrica en Alcañiz con una inversión de 25 millones y 61 empleos directos*

Fuente: 








Gallina Blanca instalará una fábrica en Alcañiz con una inversión de 25 millones y 61 empleos directos


Diario de Teruel. Edición digital del periódico turolense




www.diariodeteruel.es







*Oxaquim crece en Teruel*

Fuente:









Oxaquim crece en Teruel


Oxaquim, primer fabricante europeo de ácido oxálico y segundo a nivel mundial, con sede en El Catllar (Tarragonès), sigue creciendo en Aragón, donde i...




www.diaridetarragona.com


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Los datos de la humo-economía de Madrid basada en terrazas, MENAs, funcis y robar sedes de empresas a los que verdaderamente hacen el trabajo, como Renault Valladolid:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314251
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero tu repasas los datos que estás dando, chaval? Tus propios datos te están dejando con el culo al aire. Madrid tiene mayor renta que Barcelona, casi 2000€. Y en cuanto eso de que la economía de Barcelona no está basada en humo y terrazas, veamos...

Datos de 2021 de esa página que tanto te gusta que es la de Estadística i difusió de dades:

PIB de Barcelona por sectores:

Construcción= 3,9%

INDUSTRIA= 6,8%

SERVICIOS= 89,3%

¿Qué coño estás hablando de terrazas si el sector servicios en Barcelona representa más del 89% del PIB de la ciudad? Ojo, datos del propio Idescat.



Estructura sectorial (%). Precios corrientes. 2010-2021




En cuanto a musulmanes vuelves a mentir dando solo el dato de marroquíes, olvidando a argelinos, tunecinos, mauritanos, de medio Oriente etc etc etc
La población MUSULMANA en Barcelona según la Unión de Comunidades Islámicas de España es de 354mil musulmanes, y en Madrid, con más de un millón de habitantes más que Barcelona es de 299mil musulmanes. Y no vengas ahora con el cuento de que es un dato provincial porque cuando te da la gana bien que pones sucesos sobre delincuencia en municipios que no son Madrid, como Fuenlabrada etc
Para la tasa de riesgo de pobreza bien que te sirve ponerlo por comunidades ¿eh? ¿Y sabes porque? Por qué si buscamos la tasa de riesgo de pobreza de Barcelona en solitario nos sale una cifra de 19,6 la de Madrid es de 15,2. Ojo datos de nuevo de ESTADÍSTICA I DIFUSIÓ DE DADES. Vas de listo pero no cuela, chaval.


Tasa de riesgo a la pobreza, por sexo, distritos y grupos de edat







Sobre la población MUSULMANA
En el primer resultado de la búsqueda de Google te puedes bajar el pdf de la Unión de Comunidades Islámicas de España(UCIDE), campeón.



población musulmana Barcelona UCIDE - Buscar con Google


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Los datos de la humo-economía de Madrid basada en terrazas, MENAs, funcis y robar sedes de empresas a los que verdaderamente hacen el trabajo, como Renault Valladolid:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314251
> 
> 
> ...



*Barcelona es la provincia con más residentes africanos, no olvides ese dato.*


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

E


Crancovia dijo:


> ¿Pero tu repasas los datos que estás dando, chaval? Tus propios datos te están dejando con el culo al aire. Madrid tiene mayor renta que Barcelona, casi 2000€. Y en cuanto eso de que la economía de Barcelona no está basada en humo y terrazas, veamos...
> 
> Datos de 2021 de esa página que tanto te gusta que es la de Estadística i difusió de dades:
> 
> ...



ES que en Barcelona hay muchos paguistaníes y además muchos musulmanes que son "españoles" por los años que llevan. Y en el resto de Cataluña, Geronistán está hasta arriba de morisma y los niños se llaman Mohammed. Lo preocupante es que Madrid empieza a seguir su ejemplo, hace 15 años había poquísimos moros y cada vez hay más, quienes los traen han decidido meter en Madrid, porque esos a trabajar no vienen.









Los musulmanes en España superan por primera vez los 2 millones de personas


En concreto, de los datos se desprende que del total de 2,1 millones de musulmanes, 1,2 millones son migrantes (58%) y 879.808 son españoles (42%).




www.heraldo.es





Da envidia Portugal, que en total tiene 50k musulmanes. Si no hay paguitas, no hay ismaelitas


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Más información sobre la humo-economía de funcionarios, terracitas, menas y robar sedes a los que de verdad hacen el trabajo, como Renault Valladolid.

El DOBLE de PIB industrial, sin robarles la sede de Renault a los de Valladolid, y eso que el dato es de toda la CA con 4 provincias y un montón de zonas rurales, sería bueno ver el de Barcelona:















Las regiones más industrializadas de España, el talón de aquiles de nuestra economía en plena crisis


La industria es un sector clave para una economía competitiva y estable y, a pesar de ello, su peso ha ido disminuyendo en muchos países desarrollad




www.telecinco.es







Y por eso:


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> E
> 
> ES que en Barcelona hay muchos paguistaníes y además muchos musulmanes que son "españoles" por los años que llevan. Y en el resto de Cataluña, Geronistán está hasta arriba de morisma y los niños se llaman Mohammed. Lo preocupante es que Madrid empieza a seguir su ejemplo, hace 15 años había poquísimos moros y cada vez hay más, quienes los traen han decidido meter en Madrid, porque esos a trabajar no vienen.
> 
> ...



Precisamente las segundas y terceras generaciones son las más peligrosas, no me cuentes películas, pregúntaselo a los franceses. Yo soy de pueblo y a Madrid no iría a vivir ni aunque me regalaran casa y paguita, eso es una puta mierda invivible y con mucha delincuencia, pero que venga un subnormal de Barcelona a dar lecciones de seguridad es para reírte o mandarle a la mierda.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Más información sobre la humo-economía de funcionarios, terracitas, menas y robar sedes a los que de verdad hacen el trabajo, como Renault Valladolid.
> 
> El DOBLE de PIB industrial, sin robarles la sede de Renault a los de Valladolid, y eso que el dato es de toda la CA con 4 provincias y un montón de zonas rurales, sería bueno ver el de Barcelona:
> 
> ...



El "robo" de sedes lo hace Cataluña también. Sin ir más lejos, uno de mis hermanos es directivo de una multinacional que tiene la sede ibérica en Barcelona y él se apaña viviendo en Madrid y tirando de avión y AVE, pero la sede está en Barcelona y no la mueven por motivos diversos. En todos los países ocurre, y en Italia o España hay un reparto de sedes (en Italia con mucho sesgo hacia Milán y con algunas en ciudades mas pequeñas como Turín) , en UK están todas en Londres y en Francia en París, solo en Alemania están repartidas.

No hay nada raro en que una capital tenga más servicios y sedes que el resto del país. Precisamente lo raro de Madrid es que tiene bastante industria para lo que podría tener una capital sin puerto ni canales, es casi toda industria nueva (aeronautica, farmacéutica, etc) , aunque en términos relativos es poca.


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Con las cosas de comer no se juega.

¿ Quien tiene una cifra de negocio ridícula para su número de habitantes ?.

Economía real, no terrazitas, funcis, menas y robar sedes a los de Valladolid:


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Con las cosas de comer no se juega.
> 
> ¿ Quien tiene una cifra de negocio ridícula para su número de habitantes ?.
> 
> ...



Pues es que Cataluña se ha especializado en echar de comer carne de cerdo (criado en parte en Aragon) al resto de España.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Precisamente las segundas y terceras generaciones son las más peligrosas, no me cuentes películas, pregúntaselo a los franceses. Yo soy de pueblo y a Madrid no iría a vivir ni aunque me regalaran casa y paguita, eso es una puta mierda invivible y con mucha delincuencia, pero que venga un subnormal de Barcelona a dar lecciones de seguridad es para reírte o mandarle a la mierda.



Las grandes ciudades es lo que tienen, y con Islam es peor, claro. Eso lo saben los políticos y van metiendo gente que no trabaja con oscuros objetivos.


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Más información sobre la humo-economía de funcionarios, terracitas, menas y robar sedes a los que de verdad hacen el trabajo, como Renault Valladolid.
> 
> El DOBLE de PIB industrial, sin robarles la sede de Renault a los de Valladolid, y eso que el dato es de toda la CA con 4 provincias y un montón de zonas rurales, sería bueno ver el de Barcelona:
> 
> ...



Sí, veamos el PIB de Barcelona y Madrid, total y por habitante:


1.ª*Madrid*Madrid231.133.592​35.0912.ªBarcelonaCataluña171.350.447​30.947


https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:provincias_de_España_por_PIB


Y ahora veamos cuanto aporta las terracitas y el sector servicios a Barcelona y cuanto la industria, a ver sí así dejas de decir estupideces.

PIB de Barcelona por sectores:

Construcción= 3,9%

INDUSTRIA= 6,8%

SERVICIOS= 89,3%

Más del 89% del PIB de Barcelona son terracitas, borracheras, humo y jijijí y jajajá, justo de lo que tú acusas a Mandril.

SON DATOS DE ESTADÍSTICA I DIFUSIÓ DE DADES del propio Indescat, no son sospechosos de fachas, franquistes ni natsis.



Estructura sectorial (%). Precios corrientes. 2010-2021


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

*A estos muchachos "ej que" no les gusta la realidad.

Veamos más sobre la economía de terracitas, funcis y robar sedes a los de Valladolid, si es que no generan ni su propia comida ni su energía.

Pero las actividades "artísticas" y de "entretenimiento" se les dan muy bien, hay que reconocerlo:*













*Lo de "extractiva" de Madrid se refiere a lo de robarle la sede de Renault a los pobres de Valladolid:*








*Campeones en mover papeles, humo y tráfico de influencias en Ministerios:*














A ver si estos ilustres foreros tenían conocimiento de estos interesantes datos:

@Actor Secundario Bob @Lemavos @Pollepolle


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> *A estos muchachos "ej que" no les gusta la realidad.
> 
> Veamos más sobre la economía de terracitas, funcis y robar sedes a los de Valladolid, si es que no generan ni su propia comida ni su energía.
> 
> ...



La minería y la generación de energía obviamente son residuales en Madrid. Salvo alguna cantera y alguna pequeña turbina hidráulica en embalses que no son grandes y están construidos para suministro de agua a las ciudades, en Madrid no hay ninguna actividad de generación energética, la hay en las regiones limitrofes que tienen sitio y ríos.
En cuanto a las actividades artísticas y de entretenimiento, son las televisiones o la producción de cine y series entre otras cosas. No tiene nada de particular esta especialización, hay actividades que funcionan en cluster, lo raro sería producir series de TV en Navalmoral de la Mata o Gijón o tener los estudios de Antena 3 en Zamora o agencias de prensa o de modelos en Badajoz.


----------



## Eric Finch (3 Ene 2023)

La decadencia industrial de _Catalunlla_, el envejecimiento y despoblamiento de sus regiones interiores y la invasión masiva por delincuentes, _mwrytws_ y _nygrytws bwenws_ de _Barçalona _y de las ruinas de las ciudades industriales algo tendrán que ver. No todo va a ser _lazionanismo_.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> *A estos muchachos "ej que" no les gusta la realidad.
> 
> Veamos más sobre la economía de terracitas, funcis y robar sedes a los de Valladolid, si es que no generan ni su propia comida ni su energía.
> 
> ...



Madrid capital mundial de los machetes y los powerpoints.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Ene 2023)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Madrid capital mundial de los machetes y los powerpoints.



Luego va su presidenta pizpireta a cagaluña y es aclamada por grandes y pequeños empresarios.
Cosas tú!


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Eric Finch dijo:


> La decadencia industrial de _Catalunlla_, el envejecimiento y despoblamiento de sus regiones interiores y la invasión masiva por delincuentes, _mwrytws_ y _nygrytws bwenws_ de _Barçalona _y de las ruinas de las ciudades industriales algo tendrán que ver. No todo va a ser _lazionanismo_.



Vaya pataleta has cogido, excretas opiniones sin un sólo dato, te has dejado el topicazo "Barcelona=playita" cuando en realidad y mal que te pese "Barcelona=primera provincia exportadora".

Si Cataluña está en decadencia industrial, como debe estar Madrid con la mitad de PIB industrial.

La invasión masiva de delincuentes la tienes en Madrid, por millonésima vez los datos que muestran el liderazgo de Madrid en asesinatos, secuestros, violaciones y delitos narco (totales y por habitante), con más robos y hurtos a pesar de tener la mitad de turistas, con la mayor mezquita de Europa y el mayor número de marroquíes y dominicanos de la península:











Mezquita de la M-30 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info







*Decadencia industrial, hasta Tarragona con 800.000 habitantes golea a Madrid en valor de exportaciones per cápita (7,6 millones de euros, 800k habitantes), Cataluña dobla a Madrid en PIB industrial:*














:


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Luego va su presidenta pizpireta a cagaluña y es aclamada por grandes y pequeños empresarios.
> Cosas tú!



De la industria del "entretenimiento", en la que Madrid es líder:


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Madrid capital mundial de los machetes y los powerpoints.



Han sacado todo el arsenal de topicazos incluyendo el "Barcelona=putas camareros y playa"...y ni un sólo dato numérico salvo los de una supuesta asociación musulmana.

"Ej que" ellos son así.


----------



## todoayen (3 Ene 2023)

Los únicos disturbios raciales que veréis en España serán de unos inmigrantes ilegales contra otros.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Las regiones capitalinas nunca son industrialmente potentes.


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Han sacado todo el arsenal de topicazos incluyendo el "Barcelona=putas camareros y playa"...y ni un sólo dato numérico salvo los de una supuesta asociación musulmana.
> 
> "Ej que" ellos son así.



Datos, datos, datos...

PIB de Barcelona por sectores(2021):

Construcción=3,9%

INDUSTRIA=6,8%

SERVICIOS=89,3%

Fuente: Estadística i Difusió de Dades.(tu fuente favorita)

Más del 89% del PIB de Barcelona son terracitas, zuritos, cañitas, putas, humo y jijijí y jajajá.

No lo digo yo, lo dicen los DATOS del propio ayuntamiento de Barcelona. No sigas haciendo el ridículo por favor que me estás empezando a dar hasta pena.




Estructura sectorial (%). Precios corrientes. 2010-2021


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Datos, datos, datos...
> 
> PIB de Barcelona por sectores(2021):
> 
> ...



Y datos se criminalidad de Interior


----------



## Eric Finch (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Vaya pataleta has cogido, excretas opiniones sin un sólo dato, te has dejado el topicazo "Barcelona=playita" cuando en realidad y mal que te pese "Barcelona=primera provincia exportadora".
> 
> Si Cataluña está en decadencia industrial, como debe estar Madrid con la mitad de PIB industrial.
> 
> ...




Cualquier cosa con tal de justificar _@l prusès_.

No sé quién es el alcalde de _Zárágózáaaaa_ pero seguro que es mejor que _Hada Kolakau_. Si eso no es decadencia, podemos razonarlo.


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Y datos se criminalidad de Interior
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314466
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314467



Buen dato del ministerio de interior. Seguimos para bingo. Me voy a guardar este hilo porque es oro en paño. Fíjate que yo solo había entrado a comentar que Madrid ha sido capital toda la vida y que funcionarios ha tenido desde hace siglos y siempre fue una comunidad más pobre que otras hasta ahora, y este tipo se ha puesto como un energúmeno a insultar por las buenas sin venir a cuento, típico del fanático cerril y enajenado, así que me he puesto a buscar datos y voilà, ha saltado la liebre, todo tópicos, victimismo y mentiras del separatismo más casposo, como viene siendo habitual.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Buen dato del ministerio de interior. Seguimos para bingo. Me voy a guardar este hilo porque es oro en paño. Fíjate que yo solo había entrado a comentar que Madrid ha sido capital toda la vida y que funcionarios ha tenido desde hace siglos y siempre fue una comunidad más pobre que otras hasta ahora, y este tipo se ha puesto como un energúmeno a insultar por las buenas sin venir a cuento, típico del fanático cerril y enajenado, así que me he puesto a buscar datos y voilà, ha saltado la liebre, todo tópicos, victimismo y mentiras del separatismo más casposo, como viene siendo habitual.



Una cosa curiosa es la cantidad de delitos de maltrato en Madrid. Huele a que la industria del género está más avanzada, porque es una anomalía estadística enorme respecto al resto de delitos.


----------



## Ortegal (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Han sacado todo el arsenal de topicazos incluyendo el "Barcelona=putas camareros y playa"...y ni un sólo dato numérico salvo los de una supuesta asociación musulmana.
> 
> "Ej que" ellos son así.



Cataluña la región de España dónde más detenidos por terrorismo yihadistas de toda España, la policia nacional y la guardia civil no dan ha basto. Y ojo son CATALANES de origen magrebí y últimamente bastantes conversos.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Ene 2023)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La burguesia Catalana esta en los altos de Barcelona lejos de las ratas Castellanas, desde que empezo la revolución industrial en Cataluña.
> 
> 
> El resto es lamer culos, hablar catalan para creerse mejores y los de abajo imitando para parecerse a los que les insultan y despreciean.
> ...



Has vivido en WARCELONA? Es tal y como dices.


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa curiosa es la cantidad de delitos de maltrato en Madrid. Huele a que la industria del género está más avanzada, porque es una anomalía estadística enorme respecto al resto de delitos.



Debe ser por la cantidad de panchos que hay por esos lares, nuestros hermanos cobrisos son de mano suelta.


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Y datos se criminalidad de Interior
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314466
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314467




Ultimo año completo 2021, Madrid TRIPLE de asesinatos, CUADRUPEL de secuestros, más de doble delitos narco, más violacioens totals y por habitante...datos de INE y del Ministeriod el Interiior.

La matraca de los robos para el "ejjj que hay más delitos en Barcelona" ya da verguenza ajena: Barcelona dola en turistas a Madrid y aún así Madrid

*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info





2021:









Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Cualquier cosa con tal de justificar _@l prusès_.
> 
> No sé quién es el alcalde de _Zárágózáaaaa_ pero seguro que es mejor que _Hada Kolakau_. Si eso no es decadencia, podemos razonarlo.



Bla, bla, ni un sólo dato.


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)

*A estos muchachos "ej que" no les gusta la realidad.

Veamos más sobre la economía de terracitas, funcis y robar sedes a los de Valladolid, si es que no generan ni su propia comida ni su energía.

Pero las actividades "artísticas" y de "entretenimiento" se les dan muy bien, hay que reconocerlo:*














*Lo de "extractiva" de Madrid se refiere a lo de robarle la sede de Renault a los pobres de Valladolid:*







*Campeones en mover papeles, humo y tráfico de influencias en Ministerios:*














*"Decadencia industrial", hasta Tarragona con 800.000 habitantes golea a Madrid en valor de exportaciones per cápita (7,6 millones de euros, 800k habitantes), Cataluña dobla a Madrid en PIB industrial:












*


----------



## Javiser (3 Ene 2023)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. Por cierto, por qué Madrid tiene su propia CA?



En castilla la mancha piensan lo mismo


----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Ultimo año completo 2021, Madrid TRIPLE de asesinatos, CUADRUPEL de secuestros, más de doble delitos narco, más violacioens totals y por habitante...datos de INE y del Ministeriod el Interiior.
> 
> La matraca de los robos para el "ejjj que hay más delitos en Barcelona" ya da verguenza ajena: Barcelona dola en turistas a Madrid y aún así Madrid
> 
> ...



Son falsos esos datos. Te he puesto los de todo 2021 y no hay el triple en la comunidad de Madrid que en Cataluña. Si usas la trampa de los municipios a saber, Madrid es el doble de grande que Barcelona y tendrá más asesinatos. Pero en términos por habitante y entre regiones las tasas son similares. Si le quitamos a Madrid la periferia seguro que la criminalidad es mucho más baja, pero en Madrid está dentro del municipio y en Barcelona hay clases y los pobres viven en otros municipios. Al final la criminalidad es similar en casi toda España salvo en sitios tipo Asturias o Cantabria donde es bastante más baja. Por provincias suele sobresalir Gerona, que ya dirá alguno que no tiene nada que ver con Barcelona ni con Cataluña.

La criminalidad además hay que seguirla en series largas, en España hay tan pocos asesinatos que un pequeño pico de un año distorsiona mucho las cifras.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Ene 2023)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Madrid es el triunfo de la voluntad. Vuestra obligacion provinciana es rendirnos pleitesia.





Crancovia dijo:


> Sí, veamos el PIB de Barcelona y Madrid, total y por habitante:
> 
> 
> 1.ª*Madrid*Madrid231.133.592​35.0912.ªBarcelonaCataluña171.350.447​30.947
> ...



Vivo en Exaimple y Barcelona es putas, droga y alcohol barato para los giris.

El 40% de su población es toxicomana y sería incapaz de desempeñar un trabajo cualificado.


----------



## Arístides (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1314518
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314520



Hay que mirar por país de nacimiento, que no tiene mucho que ver ya con la nacionalidad.


----------



## Eric Finch (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Bla, bla, ni un sólo dato.



Eso me recuerda a chicocostra con sus grandes argumentos.

Y ello lleva irremediablemente al Gish Gallop y a la Ley de Brandolini.


----------



## jpjp (3 Ene 2023)

El que reparte se lleva la mejor parte, porque se creó la autonomía de Madrid y no está con las castillas porque así pueden tributar los presupuestos generales del estado allí que listos son.
Puto sistema autonómico es un puñetero cáncer.
Como siempre volvemos al error del rey Alfonso Madrid Cataluña vascongadas y Navarra los demás a servir


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Te lo desmiento, somos malísimos. Y las mujeres, las más lorealistas y las que más ponen cara de oler mierda. Esto es un pueblo grande lleno de cotillas, funcivagos/ funcicharos, viejos langostas y moronegros, panchitos y rumanos. La gente joven y válida autóctona se han ido todos.



No sé, no sé... yo tuve un novio maño y qué carrusel de sensaciones, tú.


----------



## Von Rudel (3 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Has vivido en WARCELONA? Es tal y como dices.




No soy de Galicia,he estado en Barcelona, pero se capta ya en lo que es la ciudad y sus alrededores esa diferencia de la plebe y la burguesia.


Pero el proceso del nacionalismo Gallego si lo conozco, porque me lo hicieron tragar, y es parecido al Catalan pero con la diferencia de que no calo tanto porque la gente de pasta de Galicia hablaba Castellano y no Gallego. Por eso el Gallego para parecerse a los ricos quiere hablar Castellano y por eso el nacionalismo Gallego no es tan fuerte. Y practicamente hasta hace dos dias, mas que nada por imitar a Catalanes y vacos, no era independentista abierto.

Pero "los padres" de nacionalismo Gallego eran unos racistas al nivel que dejan en ridiculo a Hitler. Ya que Hitler no era racista con los propios Alemanes.


Todos estos procesos se dan y se han dado y siguen el mismo patrón.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> De la industria del "entretenimiento", en la que Madrid es líder:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314433



Sabes en qué es líder además Madrid, te lo voy a decir. En acoger empresas escapadas de Cataluña.
A mediados de 2021 de las casi 7000 empresas que habían huido de Cataluña, EL 50% se fueron a Madrid.

Y estos datos son de hace año y medio, a día de hoy seguramente que la cifra se acerque si no supera a las 4000 empresas que han elegido irse de Cataluña buscando la prosperidad y estabilidad en la región Madrileña.

Y qué decir del crecimiento de las regiones, el que quiere Prosperidad ya sabe a dónde ir, y no sólo hablo de Madrid.
Cataluña ha sido históricamente un bluf mantenida a base de inversiones y políticas económicas por el resto de España, desde el actual pago de sus votos por el gobierno de turno, hasta el pago en forma de industrialización que hizo Franco a la región que más voluntarios le brindó en la guerra, hasta el trato fiscal de favor a la hora de comerciar con sus productos hace ya algún siglo atrás.


Por cierto este dato para saber dónde está la prosperidad.









Barcelona crece menos que cinco grandes provincias desde 2017


El #PIB de la provincia de Barcelona ha crecido menos que los de Madrid, Valencia, Sevilla, Alicante y Zaragoza desde el estallido el #proces en 2017, mientras que en el conjunto de la última década es la segunda con diferencia



cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Gorrino (3 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Sabes en qué es líder además Madrid, te lo voy a decir. En acoger empresas escapadas de Cataluña.
> A mediados de 2021 de las casi 7000 empresas que habían huido de Cataluña, EL 50% se fueron a Madrid.
> 
> Y estos datos son de hace año y medio, a día de hoy seguramente que la cifra se acerque si no supera a las 4000 empresas que han elegido irse de Cataluña buscando la prosperidad y estabilidad en la región Madrileña.
> ...



Qué sería de Cataluña sin las investigaciones que hizo Franco y sin la que se hizo para los Juegos Olímpicos. Esa panda de hippies drogadictos ya se lo han fundido.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Qué sería de Cataluña sin las investigaciones que hizo Franco y sin la que se hizo para los Juegos Olímpicos. Esa panda de hippies drogadictos ya se lo han fundido.



La Barcelona pre-Mena que tanta sensación causó a nivel internacional no fue más que la consecuencia de la inversión del Reino de España que se realizó para los JJOO.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> La Barcelona pre-Mena que tanta sensación causó a nivel internacional no fue más que la consecuencia de la inversión del Reino de España que se realizó para los JJOO.



Ya te digo. Incluso deportaron gitanos a Valladolid y causaron la crisis del 94. En cuanto se redujo la protección del Estado...BUM!...A TOMAR POR CULO.


----------



## Ortegal (3 Ene 2023)

Von Rudel dijo:


> No soy de Galicia,he estado en Barcelona, pero se capta ya en lo que es la ciudad y sus alrededores esa diferencia de la plebe y la burguesia.
> 
> 
> Pero el proceso del nacionalismo Gallego si lo conozco, porque me lo hicieron tragar, y es parecido al Catalan pero con la diferencia de que no calo tanto porque la gente de pasta de Galicia hablaba Castellano y no Gallego. Por eso el Gallego para parecerse a los ricos quiere hablar Castellano y por eso el nacionalismo Gallego no es tan fuerte. Y practicamente hasta hace dos dias, mas que nada por imitar a Catalanes y vacos, no era independentista abierto.
> ...



Vamos que has venido a Galicia porque es más barato eres un paguitero fodechinchos


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Ene 2023)

En Cataluña la gente de pasta también hablaba español. La diferencia con Galicia es que Galicia ha sido tierra de emigración y Cataluña de inmigración castellanohablante, con lo que el status que tenía el español tradicionalmente como lengua de las clases pudientes quedó desdibujado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Vivo en Guarralona y me da la impresión que ser un tío currante y normal está mal visto, como que hay que ser "especialito" (maricón de los pelos pintaos, porrero, moronegro, etc.).



Hexpañordo residente en Barcelona.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Echan a patadas a los currantes españoles, perroflautismo, welcome refugee chatarrero, menas, etc. qué esperaban.



No olvides que en WARcelona maltratan a los turistas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2023)

Arístides dijo:


> Joder como cuesta digerir la realidad, y es que Madrid no produce una mierda.
> 
> Es Madrid la que a pesar de las trampas estadísticas de tener sedes de empresas que en realidad tienen la actividad en otros lugares muy alejados.



Efectivamente, Madrid está llena de despachos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sea como fuere, los maños son gente cojonuda.



Sobre todo si tú eres tetuda.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Ene 2023)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No olvides que en WARcelona maltratan a los turistas.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Joder, pero no veas que turistas. Es que vienen a drogarse y no pagan ni el billete de autobús.


----------



## kickflip (4 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sea como fuere, los maños son gente cojonuda.



Depende de con cual te cruces...hay de todo, la verdad


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sobre todo si tú eres tetuda.



Tengo unos senos de locura.

Nunca podré negarlo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (Miércoles a la(s) 8:22 AM)

Papo de luz dijo:


> En Cataluña la gente de pasta también hablaba español. La diferencia con Galicia es que Galicia ha sido tierra de emigración y Cataluña de inmigración castellanohablante, con lo que el status que tenía el español tradicionalmente como lengua de las clases pudientes quedó desdibujado.



Quizás deberías tener en cuenta que los Borbones se cargaron la industria textil gallega para favorecer la catalana 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


TDS PTS, pero TDS TDS.


----------

